# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  18+ napuštanje obiteljskog gnijezda

## Vrijeska

Dočekala sam na rodi i završetak srednje škole, pa neke nove teme će me početi brinuti u skoro vrijeme ... Vidim iz nekih postova da su  neki prošli kroz prve odlaske od kuće pa podijelite s nama kako je to prošlo i kako sve prolazi. (Ja nemam iskustvo ranog odlaska jer sam studirala u gradu u kojem sam rođena.)


Kako prihvaćate / ili ste prihvatili odlazak djeteta od kuće? Ne mislim na one 25-30+ (ako ostanu, ja ću ih sama sprašiti), nego na mlađe, ove koji su tek srednju završili ili još studiraju ...
Kako su odlazak prihvatila mlađa djeca?

----------


## sirius

Pratim. 
Srednja je gotova , ali planova za odlazak nema. 
Zapravo jedini plan je odmoriti se neko vrijeme od 12 godina skolovanja i resetirati se na pocetnicke postavke.  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

Ne znam seka i ja smo obje rano odselile od doma prvo u djacki dom, pa studentski (stjecajem okolnosti), meni je to normalno.Shvacam da je drugacije nekome tko nema to iskustvo. Samostalnost jako cijenim i potičem kod svoje djece od najranije dobi.

Nas dvoje smo 3 god razlike, ali svejedno nismo imale isto drustvo vise u toj dobi.

Sve ovisi o kojoj razlici medju djecom pricas.

Ja na to gledam kao normalan (pozeljan) zivotni ciklus i dalje ce se vidjat vikendom, ne daj Boze da nikad ne odsele, ni to nije zdravo.

Znam ljude koji zive u stanu s mamom, a oni danas imaju 55 god, nikad nisu odselili, nije da nisu mogli.To mi je :rolleyes:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Moje dijete studira jako daleko od nas. Nisam to očekivala, al evo, prihvatila sam i privikavamo se. Za sad izgleda da je napravio dobar izbor (kuc kuc) pa smo s te strane zadovoljni. No i dalje strepimo da nekaj ne krene u krivom smjeru.

Uz to, moderna tehnologija nam ide na ruku pa smo u stalnom kontaktu. No "puknut" ću ak mlađa krene u istom smjeru. A kak veli mm, i bude.

----------


## Peterlin

Ja sam strahovala da će moj mlađi upisati vojnu akademiju i otići od kuće. Zapravo, odlazak mi i nije drama, jer sam i sama to prošla. Bojala sam se da će mu biti naporno, ne psihički nego fizički. Na kraju nije prošao tjelesnu provjeru i upisao je drugi studij s liste. Za sada je sve ok, iako nisam potpuno sigurna da se okanio vojske. Kad tad će ponovno probati...

Stariji je kao srednjoškolac spominjao varijantu studija u Austriji, ali kad je došao trenutak odluke, odustao je. Možda će ići na usavršavanje, ali tek za koju godinu. To je na dugačkom štapu... Nemam ništa protiv, ali nisam ga gurala. Da mu je bilo bitno, otišao bi...

S druge strane, obojica se dobro snalaze u studentskom životu. Povremeno rade i to poslove koje sami nađu. Snašli bi se i izvan rodnog grada i roditeljskog doma. Igrom slučaja zbog korone su češće doma nego je to bilo prije, pa se povremeno potegne pitanje do kad ćemo živjeti zajedno. Imam dojam da su tijekom srednje škole puno više participirali doma nego sad, jer imaju takve rasporede da im je dan razmrvljen i nemaju slobodno vrijeme u komadu kao prije. Zapravo, tako nam je svima u uvjetima korone. Nema veze samo sa studijem. Baš zato mi je teško vući paralele s onim kako je bilo ranije... Dobro se snalaze, ali hoće li tako i ostati, nemam pojma....

----------


## Vrijeska

Kad govorim o mlađoj braći i sestrama, mislim na osnovnoškolce. Srednjoškolci već su i oni u nekom svom svijetu.


Koliko bi, po vama, trebalo pomagati financijski ako se odluče odseliti, a nemaju dovoljne ili stalne prihode da pokriju sve (osnovne) životne troškove?

----------


## sirius

> Kad govorim o mlađoj braći i sestrama, mislim na osnovnoškolce. Srednjoškolci već su i oni u nekom svom svijetu.
> 
> 
> Koliko bi, po vama, trebalo pomagati financijski ako se odluče odseliti, a nemaju dovoljne ili stalne prihode da pokriju sve (osnovne) životne troškove?


Ako studiraju svakako ih treba pomagati. 
Koliko ovisi o financijama obitelji i stavu roditelja.
Logicno mi je pokriti troskove hrane i smjestaja.
Ostalo ovisi o mogucnostima.

----------


## jelena.O

Pa sad smještaj može biti stavka od 400-4000 kn,i klopa id skoro toliko.
Kolegina kćer živi recimo s dečkom,povremeno nešto radi,dobi cca 1500 kn,i oni joj daju još 1500.

Cura koja je išla s velikim u razred studira u Splitu ,u domu je u  s još dvije u sobi,dobila je ove godine državnu stipendiju i daju joj još cca 800 kn

----------


## sirius

Pa ako je smjestaj stavka od 4000 kn tada ce to placati onaj koji moze.
Sigurno ce djetetu prije odlaska biti prilicno jasno da obitelj moze ili ne moze pokriti troskove takvog smjestaja.
Pa ce traziti ono sto obitelj moze pokriti  ako ocekuje da obitelj to plati.
O klopi od 4000 uopce necu komentirati.
Toliko su meni mjesecni troskovi za cijelu obitelj. 
Sigurno necu jednom clanu davati iznos kojim pokrivam troskove obitelji.
Onaj tko ima slobodno moze.

----------


## Lili75

Ako dijete odlazi negdje unutar RH ili seli samo unutar istog mjesta prebivalista, ipak je puno lakse psihicki za "podnijeti" (a i financijski) nego kad je jako daleko u nekoj drugoj europskoj drzavi, a kamoli preko bare. Ovo unutar RH fakat nije tako tesko.

Ako punoljetno dijete studira, posve minje normalno pomoci mu unutar svojih mogucnosti, ali ako radi mislim da ne treba financijski pomagati osim iznimno. Uvijek moze iznajmiti stan s cimerom/cimericom, tako se pocinje. Tako se osamostaljivanje jača, kasnije se traze bolje placeni poslovi....

Naravno moguce je da i roditelji ne mogu platiti djetetu smjestaj tijekom studija van obit.gnijezda, no ako je djetetu to jako vazno, postoje razne stipendije... Gdje ima volje, ima i načina.

Nano, drzim fige da se kcerka predomisli.

----------


## Lili75

Vrijeska,
a ne znam sta bi ti rekla ovisi koliko su bili bliski npr. 12godisnjakinja i brat od 18 god, imali slicne interese?hobije? provodili dosta vremena zajedno?

Meni se to odvajanje cini laksim, sto je veca razlika medju djecom,a tezim sto su dobno blizi.
A opet najvise ovisi o tome koliko su se dobro slagali.

Ako dijete seli samo unutar Zg, ma to ti nije za brinut ni sekundu.

Sretno mu/joj!

----------


## Peterlin

> Koliko bi, po vama, trebalo pomagati financijski ako se odluče odseliti, a nemaju dovoljne ili stalne prihode da pokriju sve (osnovne) životne troškove?


Ja sam na studij došla u Zg iz manjeg grada i bila podstanar 20 godina, zapravo sve do udaje. Dok sam studirala, roditelji su mi davali lovu za smještaj i hranu u okviru svojih ne prevelikih mogućnosti. Sretna okolnost je bila to što brat i ja zbog razlike u godinama nismo studirali u isto vrijeme. Nisam bila u studentskom domu ni primala stipendiju, ali sam vječito bila ili kod rodbine ili u nekim niskobudžetnim sobama i to mi se nikako nije sviđalo. Kad sam  završila studij i dobila posao (krajem proljeća) prvo mi je bilo da si tijekom ljeta nađem odgovarajući podstanarski stan u kojem sam bila sama, nikakva soba s dijeljenjem kupaonice i slično. Odahnula sam. Inače, nije svako zlo za zlo - godine financijske oskudice tijekom studija natjerale su me da to završim u najkraćem roku, ali bila su to neka drugačija i sigurnija vremena... Mojoj djeci baš ništa ne znači moje iskustvo. Imaju drugačije okruženje i drugačije uvjete.

 Da se odluče na studij izvan rodnog grada, prvo bi svi zajedno sjeli i napravili plan + financijsku konstrukciju - koliko objektivno treba, koji je budžet na raspolaganju (stipendija, smještaj u domu, naši izvori, ostalo), što se najbolje za to može dobiti i koliko još treba. Za inozemstvo vrijedi isto. Vjerujem da bi se uspjeli snaći i omogućiti djeci nešto od realnih želja, ali nikad se ne zna - treba voditi računa hoćemo li mi imati iste prihode za 2 godine (ja sam na pragu uvjeta za mirovinu, a kad pogledate vijesti - tko od nas može reći da će i iduće godine imati stalan i siguran posao???). Dok su djeca u Zagrebu - mogu birati hoće li biti doma ili osmisliti neku drugu varijantu (štajaznam, nije da su za ženidbu, ali tko zna, danas-sutra mogu se zaposliti i odseliti ili naći djevojke koje nisu iz istog grada ili koje jesu, pa imaju neke nekretnine na xy lokaciji). Ne treba se s tim opterećivati. Tko zna kamo će ih život odvesti... 

Kad je moj mlađi sin bio pred kraj osnovne škole, pitao je kad se može odseliti na drugu lokaciju (imamo još jednu nekretninu u istom gradu). Ja sam rekla da može onog trenutka kad se osamostali, tj. kad bude zarađivao dovoljno da pokrije troškove održavanja nekretnine, svoje hrane, odjeće, prijevoza i svega ostalog. Tijekom srednje škole, kad je shvatio što to zapravo znači, nekako je prestao spominjati tu mogućnost. Sad studira i radi usput i već vidim smjer u kojem će to ići - kad dobije stalni posao, otići će... Stariji je bio manje sklon pričama o odlasku od kuće, ali ne može se to znati dok se ne dogodi. Dobiješ ponudu za dobar posao negdje drugdje i moraš tada odlučiti. Uostalom, tako sam i ja nakon završetka studija pokušala naći posao u rodnom gradu. Kad nisam uspjela, otišla sam tamo gdje je posla bilo. Kraj priče. 

Eh, da - još sam sinovima prala mozak s tim da nije dosta imati para za plaćanje režija, nego da vlastite nekretnine treba i održavati, ne samo čistiti i prati nego i voditi računa da sve instalacije budu ispravne itd. Sudjeluju u radnim akcijama s nama (krečenje, pranje prozora...) pa znaju. 

Dok studiraju, nekako mi se čini da nije vrijeme za trajna rješenja. Recimo, da netko od njih ode studirati u npr. Osijek - ne bi mi palo na pamet tamo kupovati nekretninu čak i da si mogu to priuštiti, jer se ne zna hoće li tamo i ostati kasnije živjeti. Ne treba djeci graditi dvorce. Bolje je platiti podstanarstvo ako nema uvjeta za dobivanje domskog smještaja. Ako ima para viška, pametnije je to spremiti da im možemo dati u trenutku kad odaberu svoj put. Kako god - te planove treba raditi zajedno s njima. Znaju oni dobro (bar moji znaju) kakva je financijska situacija, što se može, što bi bio problem itd.

----------


## jelena.O

slično sam i ja rekla svojima ko i Peterlin.
sretno svima, a i nama.

----------


## emily

> Koliko bi, po vama, trebalo pomagati financijski ako se odluče odseliti, a nemaju dovoljne ili stalne prihode da pokriju sve (osnovne) životne troškove?



ako ne radi, onda pokriti sve troškove stanovanja i hrane, troška studiranja itd.
ako radi, onda pomoći ako je potrebna pomoć (prihodi nisu dovoljni), u okviru toga koliko mogu pomoći

----------


## jelena.O

uvijek se može naći neki poslić za popuniti rupe.

----------


## Peterlin

> uvijek se može naći neki poslić za popuniti rupe.


Pa sad - može se naći poslić, ali roditeljska pomoć isto dobro dođe... Recimo, ako se mladi ljudi odluče samostalno kupiti neki stari stan, roditeljska pomoć oko obnove bila bi dobrodošla - ne samo financijska, nego i praktična. Ili štajaznam - dati im lovu za uvođenje centralnog grijanja, ulog za auto, takve stvari koje ne idu od početničke plaće... Slažem se da im treba pomagati u okviru mogućnosti, ali treba se dogovarati. Možda oni ne žele našu pomoć ili ne žele pomoć u tom obliku...

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ja ne kužim baš pitanje kako su to prihvatila  mlađa braća.  Mislim da je ipak roditeljima najteže. Od plakanja pa do faze da dijete treba tražiti svoj put. I u današnje doba dobre komunikacije, što te točno vrijeska muči?

Ovo oko financija kužim - svako se rastegne koliko može, i djetetu možeš pomoći samo u okviru realnih mogućnosti.

Osim stipendija, postoje i studentski krediti, ako baš dijete želi nešto što roditelji ne mogu isfinancirati.

----------


## Vrijeska

Sama ideja o odlasku mi teško pada. Vrijeme je tako brzo prošlo... Koliko vam je trebalo da se saberete i shvatite da je to normalni životni put? (Mislim da više samu sebe žalim nego dijete...)

Za sada je ideja o odlasku u inozemstvo otpala zbog financija. Moja cijela plaća bi trebala za pokriti troškove studija (koji je najmanja stavka), smještaja, ostalih životnih troškova.

Ideja oko odlaska u podstanarstvo u istom gradu, s prijateljicama/dečkom, ne sviđa mi se i zbog financijske prirode jer ja sam svjesna kolika je to zamka. Pogotovo u današnje vrijeme kada posla baš i nema, a ako ga ima onda studentski poslovi ne mogu pokriti sve troškove. Život s dečkom/curom, ah ni to mi ne odgovara. Mislim da su premladi da se toliko vežu jedni uz druge, a i gube dio slobode jer zajednički život nosi i mnogo veće odgovornosti ...

----------


## Peterlin

Studentski krediti - rado bih čula iskustva, ako netko ima...

Obzirom na to da trebaš imati kreditnu sposobnost, stvarno ne znam kako to ide, a bilo bi korisno znati.

----------


## malena beba

uh, starija zavrsava srednju... neman pojma sta me ceka na jesen i kako cu to financirat.

----------


## Angie75

> Ja ne kužim baš pitanje kako su to prihvatila  mlađa braća.


A gle, i njima se život mijenja. Moja mlađa sestra je kad sam ja otišla na fax nabacila 10 kg, jer je mama nastavila kuhati za četvero  :Grin:

----------


## Vrijeska

Najmlađe je šokirano idejom, možda isto kao i ja

----------


## Lili75

> Sama ideja o odlasku mi teško pada. Vrijeme je tako brzo prošlo... *Koliko vam je trebalo da se saberete i shvatite da je to normalni životni put? (Mislim da više samu sebe žalim nego dijete*...)


Baš me zanima hoću li se ovako osjećati...i pitat ću svoju mamu kako je njoj bilo, ja imam osjećaj da je kod nas sve to bilo potpuno normalno da uopće nije bilo takvih osjećaja. Možda griješim, možda je mama skrivala, al nekako mislim da nije.

Isto se čudim kad netko kaže da noću ne spava dok mu djeca ne dođu iz noćnih izlazaka, meni je to nezamislivo da budem osuđena godinama na vikende nespavanja zbog toga što se oni zabavljaju a ja strahujem. Mama mi je također spavala ko top, dok smo mi izlazili. A vrijeme će najbolje pokazati. Neću znati dok ne dođu ta vremena.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sama ideja o odlasku mi teško pada. Vrijeme je tako brzo prošlo... Koliko vam je trebalo da se saberete i shvatite da je to normalni životni put? (Mislim da više samu sebe žalim nego dijete...)
> 
> Za sada je ideja o odlasku u inozemstvo otpala zbog financija. Moja cijela plaća bi trebala za pokriti troškove studija (koji je najmanja stavka), smještaja, ostalih životnih troškova.
> 
> Ideja oko odlaska u podstanarstvo u istom gradu, s prijateljicama/dečkom, ne sviđa mi se i zbog financijske prirode jer ja sam svjesna kolika je to zamka. Pogotovo u današnje vrijeme kada posla baš i nema, a ako ga ima onda studentski poslovi ne mogu pokriti sve troškove. Život s dečkom/curom, ah ni to mi ne odgovara. Mislim da su premladi da se toliko vežu jedni uz druge, a i gube dio slobode jer zajednički život nosi i mnogo veće odgovornosti ...


Ja sam stara mater, pa mi je to nekako lakše došlo... Sad samo gledam kako da mudrijaši završe studij dok ja još radim, pa da mirno mogu u mirovinu. Izgledi da uspiju su prilično dobri. 

Što se tiče odvajanja, doslovce ih godinama unaprijed pripremamo na to da budu sposobni za samostalan život. Ne tlačim ih da znaju kuhati zato da meni olakšaju, nego da SEBI olakšaju jednog dana kad im zatreba. To je samo primjer. Tako je sa hrpom svakidašnjih sitnica. 

Osim toga - mm i ja se već dugo zafrkavamo da si moramo biti dobri, jer kad djeca odu (a to je uskoro) ostajemo samo nas dvoje  :Smile:  Kad bolje razmislim, ima tu puno istine. Djeca moraju ostvariti svoje planove, što često uključuje odlazak od kuće. Mi ostajemo.

----------


## Lili75

> *Što se tiče odvajanja, doslovce ih godinama unaprijed pripremamo na to da budu sposobni za samostalan život.*


Identično razmišljam i planiram.

----------


## Barbi

Odrastanje i odlazak od kuće je prirodan put koji ne treba kočiti ako dijete samo želi i planira, a nekad treba malo i pogurnuti ako s 25+ i dalje ne pokazuju intenciju. :Saint: 
Još nisam to iskusila zapravo ali ne mislim da bi mi posebjo teško palo. Povratke iz izlazaka prespavljujem. Čak i auto dajem.

----------


## Lili75

> Odrastanje i odlazak od kuće je prirodan put koji ne treba kočiti ako dijete samo želi i planira, a nekad treba malo i pogurnuti ako s 25+ i dalje ne pokazuju intenciju.
> Još nisam to iskusila zapravo ali *ne mislim da bi mi posebjo teško palo. Povratke iz izlazaka prespavljujem. Čak i auto dajem*.


that's my girl  :Wink:  dakle izvedivo.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> A gle, i njima se život mijenja. Moja mlađa sestra je kad sam ja otišla na fax nabacila 10 kg, jer je mama nastavila kuhati za četvero


 he he. Kad je moj brat otišao ja sam konačno dobila sobu.  Tak da sam se veselila

----------


## Peterlin

> Odrastanje i odlazak od kuće je prirodan put koji ne treba kočiti ako dijete samo želi i planira, a nekad treba malo i pogurnuti ako s 25+ i dalje ne pokazuju intenciju.
> *Još nisam to iskusila zapravo ali ne mislim da bi mi posebjo teško palo. Povratke iz izlazaka prespavljujem. Čak i auto dajem.*


Kod nas je to upravo u tijeku. Odahnula sam kad je mlađi položio vozački i počeo aktivno voziti. Stariji je trenutno u autoškoli. Lakše mi se pomiriti da sam povremeno bez auta nego da sam stalno na iglama i razmišljam hoće li me zvati da dođem po njih, ali nije toga bilo puno - tu i tamo nekakav doček Nove godine... Što se tiče večernjih izlazaka, nema ih baš puno u doba korone, ali već sam više puta napisala - moji kad odu iz kuće, nema ih ne do tri ujutro nego više dana u komadu (radioamaterska natjecanja, razna kulturna događanja, ljetne škole i kampovi ili obično ljetovanje). To je počelo u višim razredima osnovne škole, kad su sudjelovali u tim ljetnim aktivnostima. Sad su s druge strane plota - često na organizatorskoj strani u nekim aktivnostima ili kao volonteri na nekim drugim. Evo primjera: https://www.havc.hr/hrvatski-film/fe...-film-festival

Jučer si je moj stariji kupio novi šator  :Smile:  jer će se ljetna škola u kojoj sudjeluje vjerojatno održavati u obliku kampa, zbog epidemioloških mjera. Želi se čovjek osigurati, hehehe... Možda će i mlađi, ali on planira s ekipom samo tjedan dana na more, a ostali dio ljeta već mu je isplaniran (ima posao). 

Ont. Potpuno mi je nezamislivo da srednjoškolci dođu do mature, a da nisu iskusili tako nešto. To je solidna priprema za osamostaljivanje - socijalizacija i briga o samom sebi... Nažalost, moji nisu imali priliku ići na kampove u inozemstvo. Vjerojatno će ići na studentske razmjene. Sad bi bilo pravo vrijeme za to, ali je korona, pa je to malo zastalo...

----------


## NanoiBeba

Napisat ću svoje iskustvo. Plakala sam tjednima, dolazila sam uplakana i na posao, ak bi netko načeo temu koja je imala doticaja s istim, opet bih se rasplakala. I tako je to trajalo i polako sam se privikavala. Ne trebam reći ni da mi je sve došlo s neba pa u rebra, tako da uopće nisam bila spremna.
  I niš, našla sam krug ljudi u istoj situaciji, pa sam puno razgovarala s njima, mm je bio prizemniji pa mi je i on pomagao i tako.  Počela sam sebi slagat priču u glavi
Olakotna okolnost je bila ta da je sin sve oko faksa  obavio sam, naš upliv je bio jedino financijske prirode. Kad sam bolje razmislila, da sam tako ja mogla nešto napravit u doba svog studiranja, 99 % sam sigurna da bih napravila isto.

I evo nas tu gdje jesmo, i za sada, da se ne ureknem, nekako se sve pozložilo. On je zadovoljan, pa time i mi, i polako guramo i ne znamo što nas još čeka. Izborom faksa je izuzetno zadovoljan, kuha, pere veš, brine se sam o sebi.za sada živi jedan lijep studentski život, kakav  ja nisam imala jer sam živjela s roditeljima i bila ljubomorna na svoje frendove koji su živjeli u domu.

----------


## tanja_b

> Ont. Potpuno mi je nezamislivo da srednjoškolci dođu do mature, a da nisu iskusili tako nešto.


Sva je prilika da će generacije sadašnjih srednjoškolaca doći do mature, a da nisu iskusili ni normalno organiziranu školsku godinu, a kamoli kampove, projekte, putovanja i ostala osamostaljujuća iskustva  :Undecided: 
Moj sin će sad biti na polovici svojeg srednjoškolskog obrazovanja, a zbog silne online nastave postao mu je problem kad nakon više tjedana mora izaći iz stana   :Sick:   o kakvom odlasku od kuće s 18 godina uopće mogu razmišljati? Samo se mogu nadati da neće previše kasniti u osobnom razvoju zbog svih ovih okolnosti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vrijeska

> Napisat ću svoje iskustvo. Plakala sam tjednima, dolazila sam uplakana i na posao, ak bi netko načeo temu koja je imala doticaja s istim, opet bih se rasplakala.


ovo sam čekala  :Grin: 
znači nisam jedina koja će plakati


pretpostavljam da obitelji koje žive u mjestima u kojima nema sveučilišta ili  posla, to nekako dođe normalno da će dijete otići nakon srednje škole

ne kažem da meni nije, samo mi je to sve prebrzo došlo ... 
iako imam zadršku i mislim da ako nema potrebe otići u drugi grad/državu, može se još koja godina uživati u životu s rodteljima i uživati u (djelomično) bezbrižnom životu bez razmišljanja oko financija, obveza oko plaćanja stanarine, kupovine hrane, pa i pranja i kuhanja

----------


## Vrijeska

> Sva je prilika da će generacije sadašnjih srednjoškolaca doći do mature, a da nisu iskusili ni normalno organiziranu školsku godinu, a kamoli kampove, projekte, putovanja i ostala osamostaljujuća iskustva 
> Moj sin će sad biti na polovici svojeg srednjoškolskog obrazovanja, a zbog silne online nastave postao mu je problem kad nakon više tjedana mora izaći iz stana    o kakvom odlasku od kuće s 18 godina uopće mogu razmišljati? Samo se mogu nadati da neće previše kasniti u osobnom razvoju zbog svih ovih okolnosti



s ovim se slažem
iako se moje starije druži po kućama s društvom, ali mlađe u 1. srednje, ništa ... (btw. sljedeći tjedan su opet 10 dana online :Sick: )

----------


## NanoiBeba

Naravno da sam plakala, a i dalje imam krize. Ali ak uključim razum ne bih si oprostila da sam ja ta koja mu je prepriječila put. Ako je to ono što stvarno želi. No vrijeme će pokazati.

Za sada mi je dovoljno vidjeti ga sretnim

----------


## vertex

Nije to jednostavno kad dijete odlazi od kuće, svakavih osjećaja i misli se nađe. Nemam sad vremena za dulje, ali uhvatit ću ga već.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Naravno da sam plakala, a i dalje imam krize. Ali ak uključim razum ne bih si oprostila da sam ja ta koja mu je prepriječila put. Ako je to ono što stvarno želi. No vrijeme će pokazati.
> 
> Za sada mi je dovoljno vidjeti ga sretnim


naravno

ja sam proučavala fakseve i smještaj u inozemstvu, radila troškovnike, ali cijelo vrijeme mi je knedla u grlu ...

----------


## NanoiBeba

Mislim da je puno lakše kad dijete samo odluči i samo napravi sve korake. Barem je meni bilo lakše shvatiti da je to nešto što stvarno želi. Niti mm niti ja se nismo petljali, niti smo znali puno o svemu.

----------


## Vrijeska

naravno, prvi plan je bio djetetov

ali bio je manjkav... na iskazanu želju i ideju ja sam dalje poduzela dodatne korake, uputila što treba dodatno pregledati, ali sam i sama provela istraživanje (meni je bilo lakše zbog boljeg poznavanja jezika i općenito poznavanja sustava)

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ne pišem o prvom planu nego o cjelokupnom planu.

Znači nula upliva s naše strane. Apsolutno sve je napravio sam

----------


## Peterlin

> Mislim da je puno lakše kad dijete samo odluči i samo napravi sve korake. Barem je meni bilo lakše shvatiti da je to nešto što stvarno želi. Niti mm niti ja se nismo petljali, niti smo znali puno o svemu.


Svakako! To je definitivno manje zlo nego kad imaš odraslu djecu doma, čak i zaposlenu (ili još gore - nezaposlenu), koja uživaju blagodati besplatnog smještaja, hrane, logistike općenito.... 

Eh, hoće li se tako nešto dogoditi i meni, zapravo ne znam. Bitno je da su ONI sretni i uspješni u onom što rade. A promjena je sastavni dio života - neki odrastaju, odlaze od kuće (studij, posao, brak...razno), neki drugi stare, a srednja generacija (trenutno sam u toj vreći) često ne stigne ni puno razmišljati o svemu, jer mora voditi brigu i o svojim roditeljima i o svojoj djeci. Osamostaljivanje djece prava je blagodat, pogotovo ako su oni zadovoljni. 

Da ne odem previše offt - zamislite situaciju da dijete ode od kuće, osamostali se, a onda mu se nešto u životu promijeni (gubitak posla, razvod i slično) i vrati se u roditeljski dom... E, tako nešto bi mi teško palo, ali sve je to život. Prilagodili bi se, kao i uvijek.

----------


## kajsa

> ovo sam čekala 
> znači nisam jedina koja će plakati
> 
> 
> pretpostavljam da obitelji koje žive u mjestima u kojima nema sveučilišta ili  posla, to nekako dođe normalno da će dijete otići nakon srednje škole
> 
> ne kažem da meni nije, samo mi je to sve prebrzo došlo ... 
> iako imam zadršku i mislim da ako nema potrebe otići u drugi grad/državu, *može se još koja godina uživati u životu s rodteljima* i uživati u (djelomično) bezbrižnom životu bez razmišljanja oko financija, obveza oko plaćanja stanarine, kupovine hrane, pa i pranja i kuhanja


nakon 18 godine mislim da djeca ostaju s roditeljima samo i isključivo radi nemogućnosti financiranja samostalnog života

da kojim slučajem dobe na lotu, niti jedno punoljetno dijete ne bi niti minute ostalo u roditeljskoj kući radi mama servisa (kuhanje, pranje, peglanje, šopingiranje)
edit: tako sam barem ja razmišljala kad mi je bilo 18

----------


## jelena.O

Ko je tad mislio o lotu?

----------


## Peterlin

> nakon 18 godine mislim da djeca ostaju s roditeljima samo i isključivo radi nemogućnosti financiranja samostalnog života
> 
> da kojim slučajem dobe na lotu, niti jedno punoljetno dijete ne bi niti minute ostalo u roditeljskoj kući radi mama servisa (kuhanje, pranje, peglanje, šopingiranje)
> edit: tako sam barem ja razmišljala kad mi je bilo 18


Tako sam i ja razmišljala, ali tanja_b je na onom topicu o knjigama (http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91134-%...52#post3207752 - post #3875) navela referencu *iGen J. Twenge

*


> Autorica je američka psihologinja, a za ovu knjigu koristila je četiri opsežne baze podataka ispitivanja trendova i ponašanja mladih kroz dulji vremenski period + intervjue s 20-ak mladih ljudi diljem Amerike. Trendovi i zaključci koje prikazuje su me zbilja šokirali, iako je sve to zapravo očekivano. Generacija koju ona naziva iGen je ona rođena otprilike između 1995 i 2012.
> A trendovi su: kasnije odrastanje, manja težnja odvajanju od roditelja, veća sklonost sjedenju kod kuće, a rjeđe viđanju uživo s vršnjacima.


Gledam djecu svojih prijatelja i kolega - stvarno je tako. Neki odlaze, ali mnogima to ne pada na pamet sve dok ih iz roditeljskog doma ne izbaci nešto neizbježno: studij ili posao u drugom gradu, brak i slično...

Ima za to razloga - danas je puuuuno teže dobiti stalni posao, kredit za stan i slično nego u doba kad sam se ja zaposlila (1986). Teško je čak i uspoređivati. Moja djeca ne dijele moj sustav vrijednosti. Oni se puno bolje snalaze u svijetu oko sebe. To je NJIHOV svijet. Moj se dobro prodrmao (razne društvene promjene, ali i potres i korona) i nisam sigurna da više uopće i postoji.

----------


## sirius

> nakon 18 godine mislim da djeca ostaju s roditeljima samo i isključivo radi nemogućnosti financiranja samostalnog života
> 
> da kojim slučajem dobe na lotu, niti jedno punoljetno dijete ne bi niti minute ostalo u roditeljskoj kući radi mama servisa (kuhanje, pranje, peglanje, šopingiranje)
> edit: tako sam barem ja razmišljala kad mi je bilo 18


Pa da.
Ja sam jedva cekala preseliti decku u 21 godini.
Ali ja sam dobila stalni i ozbiljni posao odmah nakon srednje i osjecala sam se potpuni samostalno ( obzirom da sam pola place davala roditeljima dok sam zivjela kod njih).

----------


## Peterlin

Ovo je objavljeno 2018, ali čini mi se da nema pomaka na bolje:
https://www.mojevrijeme.hr/magazin/2...i-i-roditelji/

----------


## ninaXY

Moji su još maloljetni i nitko ne spominje studiranje vani ili u drugom gradu, pa mi se čini kao da nam je to odvajanje još jako daleko. Ja sam unatoč redovnom studiju odselila od svojih kad sam imala 19 godina, i nastavila sam se sama financirati. Glavni razlog su bili loši odnosi s roditeljima, a oni su to jako teško prihvatili. Bilo je tu i prijetnji, uvreda, ali bila sam dovoljno luda da ne odustanem. Tek kad se nađeš u takvoj situaciji shvatiš s koliko malo novca možeš preživjeti. 
Pa ipak, nadam se da se moja djeca neće morati naći u toj situaciji. Pokušavam biti razuman roditelj koji im dopušta da žive svoj život uz što manje neugodne atmosfere u kući. Kad radiš uz faks, faks svakako pati. Kad moraš uz faks zaraditi dovoljno za stanarinu i hranu, pati ti i društveni život. Sad mi je žao što se nisam više trudila na faksu i što sam toliko izbjegavala predavanja jer bilo je i jako zanimljivih. Da se nisam sama financirala mogla sam možda još malo razvući faks, mogla sam ne prihvatiti prvi posao koji sam dobila i potruditi se da dobijem neki bolji. Zapravo, dosta toga bi mi bilo lakše i jednostavnije u životu. 
Ali jednog dana kad se zaposle, svakako ću im pomoći da se osamostale, a nadam se da ću im moći i pomoći oko kupovine stana pa makar kao jamac za kredit. Definitivno ih neću poticati da u nedogled žive s nama jer smatram da je samostalan život puno kvalitetniji od života u višegeneracijskoj zajednici.

----------


## Peterlin

Kad si rođen u manjem gradu gdje ne postoje razne mogućnosti nastavka školovanja, odrastaš sa spoznajom da ćeš nakon srednje škole otići nekamo drugamo na daljnje školovanje ili ostati u svom gradu i pronaći posao. Kraj priče. Vjerujem da je i danas tako, iako sada i u manjim gradovima postoje fakulteti, a prije je toga bilo daleko manje. S druge strane, mogućnosti zapošljavanja su se također promijenile  :Undecided: 

Kako god - razdoblje srednje škole predstavlja period razmišljanja što dalje, hoćeš li se zaposliti i odseliti ili nastaviti studij (i također odseliti). Nekako mi se čini da u većim sredinama nema tako oštrih lomova u toj dobi. Naša sad već punoljetna djeca jednostavno nastavljaju školovanje i sve ide po starom, nekako po inerciji...  Ja tu ne vidim problem ako su svi u kući time zadovoljni. Ima višegeneracijskih obitelji u kojima svi složno žive pod istim krovom, na različitim etažama ili na istoj, pomažu se i snalaze. Problem je ako je bilo tko nezadovoljan takvim aranžmanom. To je osnova za promjenu. Ne moraju to uvijek biti djeca. Pokretači promjena mogu biti i roditelji kojima dokuferi da im odrasla djeca žive "kao u hotelu", da ne kažem na roditeljskoj grbači davno nakon očekivanog trenutka osamostaljenja. 

Meni je neprihvatljivo da djeca od svojih roditelja jednostavno očekuju da ih ovi podupiru u odrasloj dobi. Ne odnosi se to samo na studij. Odnosi se na "baka & deda servis" oko djece i slično... Ne kaže se bzvz da iza svakog uspješnog muškarca stoji žena koja ga podupire, a iza svake uspješne žene s karijerom stoji mater koja joj čuva djecu i vodi domaćinstvo. Sve je to divno i krasno ako se svi slažu i ako im je to prihvatljivo. S druge strane, ja vjerojatno neću biti u mogućnosti osigurati takvu vrstu logistike svojoj djeci. Stara sam  :Smile:  a i mislim da imam pravo na svoj život. 

No, da ne bih morala sama sebi skakati u usta, vidjet ćemo...

----------


## vertex

Tema je, naravno, dobila vlastiti život i slobodno se otisnula u svijet, ali zapravo je Vrijeska pitala o tome kako prihvaćamo odlazak djece, mi i ostatak obitelji. A. se osamostalio naglo i dosta rano, s 20 godina. Mužu i meni malo zuji u glavi sve od tada. Vidimo da je svoj čovjek pa smo ponosni. Mali nam je pa smo tužni. Dečko naš dragi. Rado bismo ga još štitili, ali neće i ne treba mu. Ma zapravo, hoće malo. A to valjda uvijek voliš, da te roditelji malo čuvaju. Kažemo šta mislimo, sasluša, pa radi kako želi :D. I nama je brzo prošlo. Fali nam on, i fali mi naša petorka, ali zapravo se ne žalim - imamo je povremeno, čak ne ni toliko rijetko. Sad su često i cure s nama (obojica imaju duže veze), šta je ok i lijepo, ali nekad se nađemo nas petero i negdje idemo ili nešto radimo i to mi je posebno  :Heart: 
Što se mlađih tiče, M. je tužna i često to kaže. D. je toliko u akciji da ga vidi skoro koliko i nas pa se ne žali. Jako mu je drago da je soba samo njegova :D.

----------


## Argente

#Podrška sestrama koje će godinama biti ukomirane kad djeca odu.
Sva sreća da sam stara rodila pa će period patnje biti kraći.

----------


## Tanči

> #Podrška sestrama koje će godinama biti ukomirane kad djeca odu.
> Sva sreća da sam stara rodila pa će period patnje biti kraći.


Potpis.
Ja se spremam na njen odlazak već godinama  :Sad:  iako ona kaže da kud god otišla, ja moram s njom.
Ići ću ako bude moguće.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ja se nisam spremala, došlo je prebrzo. Mislila sam da će to biti iza faksa a ne iza gimnazije.

I koliko mi je teško toliko sam svjesna da djecu treba pustit svojim putem. Nisu oni naše "vlasništvo".

----------


## Lili75

Upravo tako, roditelji daju svojoj djeci korijen i krila.

Dodje vrijeme kad djeca trebaju poletit svojim krilima u vanjski svijet  :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

> Sva je prilika da će generacije sadašnjih srednjoškolaca doći do mature, a da nisu iskusili ni normalno organiziranu školsku godinu, a kamoli kampove, projekte, putovanja i ostala osamostaljujuća iskustva 
> Moj sin će sad biti na polovici svojeg srednjoškolskog obrazovanja, a zbog silne online nastave postao mu je problem kad nakon više tjedana mora izaći iz stana    o kakvom odlasku od kuće s 18 godina uopće mogu razmišljati? Samo se mogu nadati da neće previše kasniti u osobnom razvoju zbog svih ovih okolnosti


potpuno se slažem i jako mi je žao djece

----------


## Jurana

> *Kad si rođen u manjem gradu gdje ne postoje razne mogućnosti nastavka školovanja, odrastaš sa spoznajom da ćeš nakon srednje škole otići nekamo drugamo na daljnje školovanje* ili ostati u svom gradu i pronaći posao. Kraj priče. Vjerujem da je i danas tako, iako sada i u manjim gradovima postoje fakulteti, a prije je toga bilo daleko manje. S druge strane, mogućnosti zapošljavanja su se također promijenile 
> 
> Kako god - razdoblje srednje škole predstavlja period razmišljanja što dalje, hoćeš li se zaposliti i odseliti ili nastaviti studij (i također odseliti). Nekako mi se čini da u većim sredinama nema tako oštrih lomova u toj dobi. Naša sad već punoljetna djeca jednostavno nastavljaju školovanje i sve ide po starom, nekako po inerciji...  Ja tu ne vidim problem ako su svi u kući time zadovoljni. Ima višegeneracijskih obitelji u kojima svi složno žive pod istim krovom, na različitim etažama ili na istoj, pomažu se i snalaze. Problem je ako je bilo tko nezadovoljan takvim aranžmanom. To je osnova za promjenu. Ne moraju to uvijek biti djeca. Pokretači promjena mogu biti i roditelji kojima dokuferi da im odrasla djeca žive "kao u hotelu", da ne kažem na roditeljskoj grbači davno nakon očekivanog trenutka osamostaljenja. 
> 
> Meni je neprihvatljivo da djeca od svojih roditelja jednostavno očekuju da ih ovi podupiru u odrasloj dobi. Ne odnosi se to samo na studij. Odnosi se na "baka & deda servis" oko djece i slično... Ne kaže se bzvz da iza svakog uspješnog muškarca stoji žena koja ga podupire, a iza svake uspješne žene s karijerom stoji mater koja joj čuva djecu i vodi domaćinstvo. Sve je to divno i krasno ako se svi slažu i ako im je to prihvatljivo. S druge strane, ja vjerojatno neću biti u mogućnosti osigurati takvu vrstu logistike svojoj djeci. Stara sam  a i mislim da imam pravo na svoj život. 
> 
> No, da ne bih morala sama sebi skakati u usta, vidjet ćemo...


Točno ovako. Ja sam nekako oduvijek znala da ću studirati, i to u Zagrebu. Nijedan drugi grad mi nije padao na pamet, iako mi je dugogodišnji momak studirao u Splitu. Isto tako, moj stariji sin već pomalo uči kuhati i općenito biti samostalan i često komentiramo kako će mu to dobro doći za 4...3...2 godine. On isto razmišlja o Zagrebu ili dalje, nikako bliže.
Tužna ću biti sigurno, prekjučer sam ga rodila; ali šokirana neću. Mislim da bi mi puno više strano bilo da nakon završetka srednje ostane u kući.

----------


## jelena.O

> Upravo tako, roditelji daju svojoj djeci korijen i krila.
> 
> Dodje vrijeme kad djeca trebaju poletit svojim krilima u vanjski svijet


a moj klinac piše oproštajnu pjesmu učiteljici
.....svi mi imamo krila, a učiteljica je tu da nas podsjeti kako se voli, živi i leti......

----------


## NanoiBeba

Iskreno, kako sam na forumu od početka, po pričama na raznim temama, rekla bih da će se forumska djeca lakše otisnut od kuće. A vjerojatno i jesu, samo im mame više nisu na forumu pa ne možemo njihova čuti iskustva.

Izvan foruma znam baš puno djece koja studiraju izvan mjesta u kojem su odrasli

----------


## casa

Moj prvi je otišao s 18, na faks. Upisao, dobio dom i državnu stipendiju, radio ljetni posao i dosad od 9 mjeseca nije kune pitao. Ponosan je potpuno na svoju financijsku neovisnost. U jednoj fazi onlinea vratio se kući i zaključio da doma ništa ne uči i otišao opet u dom. Funkcionira dobro iako je definitivno mogao više ispita i kolokvija položiti. Malo uštimavanje, malo lijenost i novo okruženje.
Samu sam sebe iznenadila koliko me pogodio odlazak. Plakala sam putem nazad kad smo ga odveli u dom prvi put. Ne iz straha za njega, niti iz brige, već jednostavno me savladao osjećaj Nikad više neće biti mal. I dalje me povremeno ulovi taj žal.
Braća su ga željna, najmlađi bi ga često zvao. Kad dođe na vikend, provede više vremena s njima nego dok je bio kući. I čuju se porukama.

----------


## NanoiBeba

I ja imam osjećaj da puno više razgovaramo nego kad smo bkli skupa.

Na forumu su aktivniji roditelji manje djece tak da nema puno primjera odlaska na studij izvan mjesta stanovanja ali ja stvarno znam puno djece koja su otišla.

No, naše mlađe je reklo da će isto otići. Jos tog nisam svjesna  nisam prihvatila a i nadam se  da će se predomislit. Bas sam rekla mm kak ćemo ostat sami. I da bi mozda trebali nabavit psa

----------


## Tanči

> Ja se nisam spremala, došlo je prebrzo. Mislila sam da će to biti iza faksa a ne iza gimnazije.
> 
> I koliko mi je teško toliko sam svjesna da djecu treba pustit svojim putem. Nisu oni naše "vlasništvo".


Naravno da ih treba pustiti.
I puštam je već sada da radi i živi kako želi.
Ali ona je meni sve.
Ja nikoga nemam.
Nemam obitelji, roditelja, bake, druge djece...
Bez nje ja sam potpuno sama.
I zato se nadam da ili neće otići ili neće predaleko, tipa Dubai, Japan  i sl. pa da ćemo se moći češće viđati.
Iako već sada radi na tome da ode na razmjenu u Japan i čini mi se da je rekla- Indiju.

----------


## kajsa

Meni je razlika ovisno o udaljenosti

unutar Hrvatske - nastojati ću poticati i pomagati koliko mogu
unutar EU i okolne bliže zemlje - mislim da neću imati novaca za financiranje, ali ne bi mi bilo toliko strašno
daleke zemlje tipa Japan, Australija, USA - preskupa je karta i predug let, to bi mi teško palo da se dogodi

----------


## Lili75

Slažem se s kajsom tako nekako i ja.
O udaljenosti bi mi ovisilo kako bih to "podnijela". 

Nezamislivo bi mi bilo teško da odu npr u USA ili Australiju ili bilo koju zemlju koja je fakat daleko i kompliciranije je isplanirat put.
Ovo po Hrvatskoj, a kamoli u istom gradu mi je kamilica.

Tanči, a da joj sugeriras neku europsku zemlju koja bi joj takodjer ispunila ocekivanja? 

Bas je tuzno kad tako covjek ostane sam bez ikog svoga  :Sad:

----------


## Tanči

Lili,
ja navijam za Njemačku, Munchen.
Tamo joj je krizmana kuma i imamo jako dobrih prijatelja u Minkenu.
I blizu je  :Smile: 
Amerika i Australija za sad otpadaju jer ne priznaju naše diplome i proces nostrifikacije je takav da praktički ponovno završavaš faks ispočetka.
Uglavnom, njen plan je: ako ovdje u roku godine dana ne dobije željenu specijalizacju, ona ide van.
Što i kuda, saznat ćemo za 4 godine.
Samo neka smo svi zdravi.

----------


## emily

> I ja imam osjećaj da puno više razgovaramo nego kad smo bkli skupa.


ovako i ja
komunikacija se promijenila, na bolje
viđamo se često (najmanje jednom tjedno), čujemo skoro svakodnevno

----------


## NanoiBeba

emily, blago vama.  Nas dijeli puno više kilometara tako da su i susreti puno rjeđi

----------


## emily

> Slažem se s kajsom tako nekako i ja.
> O udaljenosti bi mi ovisilo kako bih to "podnijela". 
> 
> Nezamislivo bi mi bilo teško da odu npr u USA ili Australiju ili bilo koju zemlju koja je fakat daleko i kompliciranije je isplanirat put.
> Ovo po Hrvatskoj, a kamoli u istom gradu mi je kamilica.


naravno da je lakše ako znaš da se možete vidjeti kad god poželite
ali nije samo udaljenost ta koja određuje kako ćeš podnijeti odlazak
mijenja se cijela obiteljska dinamika, nije više pod tvojim krovom, malo dijete je odraslo, mi smo ostarjeli, ne treba nas više (toliko kao prije), sasvim dobro funkcionira i bez nas ... te stvari nas pucaju, nije to lako. Na razumskoj razini svi znamo da djeca odlaze i da trebaju otići, da smo im dali krila i to je normalno i tako treba biti ... ali srce je nešto drugo ...

----------


## emily

> emily, blago vama.  Nas dijeli puno više kilometara tako da su i susreti puno rjeđi


znam koliko je teško  :Heart:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Tak je emily, dobro si to napisala.
Ja imam česte krize, mm i ne baš. 

Al nikad si ne bih oprostila da djecu sputavam u njihovim željama. Mi smo im roditelji i vrata doma su im uvijek otvorena. Nikad se ne zna, kako će ići njihov put. Možda se pokaže da nisu dobro odabrali. Na preprdke će sigurno nailazit.

Zezam muža da ću počet tražit psa za udomit.

----------


## Lili75

Nano, opako se nabrijavas na psa  :Smile: 

Tanci, drzim fige da dobije specijalizaciju unutar godine dana kod nas.

----------


## sirius

> Tak je emily, dobro si to napisala.
> Ja imam česte krize, mm i ne baš. 
> 
> Al nikad si ne bih oprostila da djecu sputavam u njihovim željama. Mi smo im roditelji i vrata doma su im uvijek otvorena. Nikad se ne zna, kako će ići njihov put. Možda se pokaže da nisu dobro odabrali. Na preprdke će sigurno nailazit.
> 
> Zezam muža da ću počet tražit psa za udomit.


Mi vec imamo psa i macku .
Sto cemo.mi? :Grin:

----------


## NanoiBeba

I mi imamo mačku. Razmišljam o još jednoj. Ili o psu. 
Drugo dijete je još s nama pa imam vremena donijet odluku

----------


## casa

I razmišljam kako će biti kad i ostala trojica odu. Najmlađi je stvarno mal i u najpovoljnijoj opciji, muž i ja ćemo ostati sami za 14 godina. Možda ću tada drugačije vidjeti svijet. Teško mi je zamisliti da ću imati 53, ali povremeno muž i ja mašta o kako ćemo vikendom spavati do 9...

----------


## casa

I pas ili mačka mi ne padaju na pamet. Ne mogu zamisliti zašto bih nakon godina brige o djeci nabavila životinju da brinem o njoj. Iako, tko zna, možda me okrene... Sad mi se to čini nepojmljivim.

----------


## kajsa

Ja razmišljam o tome da udomim veće dijete kad mi djeca odu. 
To ako moja djecu odu rano, jer ću ako ostanu do 30-te biti prestara za posao udomitelja.

----------


## Peterlin

> I razmišljam kako će biti kad i ostala trojica odu. Najmlađi je stvarno mal i u najpovoljnijoj opciji, muž i ja ćemo ostati sami za 14 godina. Možda ću tada drugačije vidjeti svijet. Teško mi je zamisliti da ću imati 53, ali povremeno muž i ja mašta o kako ćemo vikendom spavati do 9...


Ajoj, meni fali samo godina do šezdesete, a moji su još doma... Tako to ide kad kasno imaš djecu.  :Smile: 

Imate vremena postupno se navikavati na situaciju. Ja svojima znam u šali reći nek brišu od kuće što prije, jer ako ne odu brzo, morat će brinuti o meni umjesto o svojoj djeci...

A sad ozbiljno - potpisujem Tančinu rečenicu "samo nek je zdravlja"....

----------


## NanoiBeba

Nisam ni ja u cvijetu mladosti, a ni mm. Zato i nismo imali pomoć oko djece tipa baka servis. Djeca su stalno bila s nama. Kud mi, tud i oni. Ne znam koliko su bili stari ( ali prilično) jad smo mm i ja konačno negdje sami otišli. Valjda zato mi je jako čudno i teško.

Al s druge strane sam jako ponosna kako je sam obavio sve oko upisa na faks a i kako se sad snalazi. Kuc kuc - da se ne ureknem.

----------


## Lili75

Ja fakat ne razumijem (kao casa razmisljam) da nakon brige oko djece preuzimam neke druge obveze tipa kucnih ljubimaca.

Mi i sad da hocemo mozemo spavati do 9h bez problema, samo ja ne volim dugo ujutro spavat i mijenjat ritam, pa se dizem ranije, nastojim imat isti ritam inace si zeznem san.

Jel fakat nikome drugome ne pada na pamet osim meni da o tom razdoblju razmislja s ruzicastim naocalama?

Kad djeca odu covjek se moze nakon toliko godina vise posvetiti sebi, mužu, svojim hobijima, strastima, interesima...

Ja brijem da nema di me ne bi bilo, kad gledam ove svoje frendice trkacice s odraslom djecom, slobodne ko ptice, mogu kad hoce, gdje hoce, putuju, planinare, organiziraju se dok si rekao keks. 

Ne mogu uopce zamislit da bi mi bilo dosadno, da ne bi znala sto sa sobom, pa da si idem smisljat nove obveze. Ono nezamislivo mi je. :Aparatic: 

Imam beskonacno puno ideja koje bi provela u praksi, a i dovoljno lude ekipe oko sebe koja bi jedva docekala da se otisnemo u avanture  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Umjesto novih ljubimaca, moze se uvesti redovito treniranje, s obzirom da godine lete, u zdravstvenom smislu visestruko ce se isplatiti  :Grin: 

Malo se zezam, nemojte zamjeriti. :Kiss: 

Sjecam se da su nasi roditelji kad smo mi odselile, jako cesto isli sa svojim planin.drustvom na planinarenja, razna druzenja, izlozbe, putovali... bas su uzivali,  :Heart:  evo tako bih i ja.  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

lili, trčiš pred rudo i pišeš o stvaroma o kojim još puno ne znaš. Djeca ti još nisu ni u srednjoj, mislim.

Osobno sam puno drugačiju priču u glavi i ja imala prije 10 godina. Pa čak i prije dvije.

To kaj ti voliš trčati ne znači da to i drugi vole. A recimo kad šetam obližnjim parkom vidim jako puno sretnih vlasnika kućnih ljubimaca. Pa i u svakoj šetnji po nekom brdašcu u okolini.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja za sad primjećujem da ti odi sretnih vlasnika slušaju puno bolje od djece  :Sad:  :Grin: ali životinju ne bi u stan,osim ako odselim u kuću.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ma iskreno, ne bih ni ja psa. Samo.lamentiram. Dugo se "brinemo" o djeci, i odjednom HOP i nema ih više. Vjerujem da treba vremena priviknut se na novonastalu situaciju.

----------


## jelena.O

Imaš još vremena

----------


## NanoiBeba

Jos godinu dana da i drugo ode.

Onak, na penziju se pripremiš psihički. Pa i na odlazak djece iza završenog faksa. Al odlazak sa 18 je meni bio šok. Mozda zato jer u okolini nisam imala slican slucaj. Sad odlazi dijete moje frendice i nekak mi se čini  je njoj lakse jer je pratila moje stanje zadnjih mjeseci.

----------


## Peterlin

Eh, ja se sjećam kako sam se s diplomom vratila u rodni grad nakon više godina izbivanja. Mislim da su moji roditelji TADA bili u šoku, a ne kad sam s 18 otišla (na to su bili pripremljeni, jer u malom gradu to se nekako očekuje).

Bio je siječanj kad sam diplomirala. Tražila sam posao nekakva tri mjeseca - nula bodova. Mislim da mi je to bio najgori period, a vjerojatno i njima. Kad si apsolvent, onda si ponos i dika roditeljima, a završeni student s diplomom i bez posla - to je sasvim druga priča...

Da skratim, otišla sam na doslovce prvi natječaj u Zagrebu gdje su me zvali na razgovor. Dobila posao u travnju. Išlo je prilično brzo... U to vrijeme poslala sam nekih desetak ponuda, jedna je upalila. 

Putovala sam svakodnevno vlakom do ljeta, a onda sam si našla podstanarski stan koji sam mogla platiti i nikad se više nisam vratila u roditeljski dom. Sudbina je ispala bolje nego što bi to bilo da sam se zaposlila u rodnom gradu, gdje bi se od mene očekivalo da se ponašam kao s 18 ako bih ostala s roditeljima. Sve je bilo kao da nikad nisam otišla od kuće... Morala bih se i tamo seliti, jer mi je mentalni sklop bio bitno drugačiji s diplomom, nego s 18 godina. Da se razumijemo, nije da mojima ne bi pasalo da sam ostala doma... ja sam dobra domaćica i sve bi to njima bilo ok + doprinosila bih u obiteljski budžet, ali MENI nije bilo ok i otišla sam po kratkom postupku. Alternativa je bila da se udam i odselim, ali u 24. godini nisam imala neku obećavajuću vezu i nije mi to padalo na pamet, ali tako je bilo s većinom mojih kolega i kolegica... Završiš studij, nađeš posao i onda je na redu brak. Nije mi tako pao grah, na sreću... Kako će biti mojoj djeci - nemam blagog pojma... Ponekad stvari ispadnu bolje od naših očekivanja, pa se treba nadati da će tako biti i našoj djeci.

----------


## Lili75

E ovako kao Peterlin i ja.

Meni je oduvijek to u glavi bilo (Nano nikakav šok, normalan proces odrastanja) i to tu pisem godinama da mi je normalno da se djeca s 18god osamostaljuju i odlaze od kuće.

Meni je to posve uobicajeno jer smo svi mi tako i ja i seka, nasi mama i tata kad su odlazili na studij i moja svekrva i svekar. To nam je tako oduvijek generacijski bilo, svi smo nakon srednje odselili od roditelja.

Vjerujem da svatko ima aktivnosti koje ga zanimaju, neke hobije, mogu to biti duge setnje s prijateljicama, vrtlarenje potpuno nebitno, al da se ima puno zanimljivoga raditi, ima.

Meni je puno veci sok za zamisliti recimo odlazak u mirovinu, al to mi je jos daleko pa o tome ne razmisljam  :alexis:

----------


## Lili75

> Onak, na penziju se pripremiš psihički. Pa i na odlazak djece iza završenog faksa. Al odlazak sa 18 je meni bio šok. Mozda zato jer u okolini nisam imala slican slucaj.


Razlika je u tome sto je to MENI posve uobicajeno, a ti se s tim nisi susretala kako kazes.

Situaciju otezava malo i to sto je on otisao ipak daleko, ja sam mogla prijevozom otici do roditelja vlakom za sat i pol. 
I meni bi sigurno bilo teze da mi djeca odu van RH, iskreno priznajem da navijam da studiraju kod nas a odu na neku razmjenu na godinu dana ili tako nesto.

Al nikad ne znamo kakve price nam zivot pise, sasvim sigurno cu ih podrzati u njihovim zeljama kakve god bile.

----------


## jelena.O

kolega od velikog iz razreda je otišao u Škotsku, i što reći nikad još nije došao doma, em korona, em, misliti na izolacije i sl, svaki put je odustao da dođe.

dok je mlađi brat od kolege s faksa  došao sam iz Njemačke sad za Uskrs.

----------


## Vrijeska

ja sam nabavila psa  :Laughing: 

ali nabavila sam zato jer je najstarije dijete 18 pa očekujem podijeljenu brigu oko psa
nadam se dok najmlađe dođe na red za odlazak (ima još 7-8 godina obavezne škole) da će i pas odseliti sa starijim djetetom  :Grin: 

što se tiče slobodnog vremena i samostalnog putovanja, aktivnosti - onoliko koliko mi treba, to mogu i sada sama s prijateljicama (godišnjem barem jednom tjedan dana inozemstva; vikednom planinarenje, MM čuva djecu; inače djeca uvijek idu s nama kad idemo oboje, ostali su svega nekoliko dana u svih ovih 18 godina negdje drugdje na noćenju), tako da meni ta motivacaija oko više slobodnog vremena i nije neka motivacija

netko je rekao - nedostajat će mi "nas pet"
(posebno jer smo prošle godine planirali još jedno veliko zajedničko putovanje i nije ostvareno, i sva šireobiteljska druženja drugačije prolaze tj. nema ih)

----------


## jelena.O

I ko će sad brinuti o psu,ako nalogatelj koji je trebao će odletjeti iz gnijezda?

----------


## Vrijeska

svi se brinemo

(meni upravo leži pod stolom, jer su ostali: u školi, u online školi ili u sobi piše zadaću, a MM na poslu)

----------


## Peterlin

> svi se brinemo
> 
> (meni upravo leži pod stolom, jer su ostali: u školi, u online školi ili u sobi piše zadaću, a MM na poslu)


Ja bih isto psa, ali da to ostvarim morala bih se preseliti u kuću. Tja, nikad se ne zna. O tome ću ako se dogodi. Za sada si to ne možemo priuštiti, mm je ljubitelj sibirskih haskija, pa baterijski ne dolaze u obzir, a za psinu ovih gabarita nema mjesta u stanu s četvoro ljudi. 

Kako god - ne isključujem mogućnost nabavke cucka, ali ta ideja mi je na dugačkom štapu. Život donosi drugačije izazove - trenutno nas djeca trebaju sve manje, ali ostarjeli roditelji sve više, pa bi mi kućni ljubimac bio samo dodatni teret i komplikacija.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Al idemo malo sa stručne strane. Nekako je logično da ne ideš s konja na magarca. Vi koji ste studirali izvan mjesta stanovanja ste na studij došli u veći grad. Mi iz Zagreba nismo imali neku mogućnost otići u veći grad/sveučilište. Moji frendovi koji su dalje nastavljali školovanje, su nekako to ovako definirali: ovdje nemamo više šta naučit.  Svi oni su otišli za znanjem, ne za novcima.

Tako da mislim da ako dijete pokaže ambiciju za novim znanjem, treba mu to i omogućiti. A danas stvarno ima raznih načina. Koliko mi je teško, toliko sam i ponosna na put svoje djece. Samo da sve i dalje bude u redu i da se nekaj nepredviđeno ne dogodi.

Inače, dobila sam savjet da pudlica nije loša pasmina za u stan   :Razz:

----------


## vertex

Moram reći da ja odlazak na faks nisan smatrala odlaskom od kuće u pravim smislu (A. je prvu godinu bio u Varaždinu). I to je bilo sve skupa jako emotivno, ali nisamo to doživjeli kao definitivni odlazak. Naravno, kombinirali smo da je moguće i vjerojatno da se nikad više neće vratiti živjeti doma. Ali kad si na faksu imaš praznike, imaš vikende. (Barem ovi naši studenti, na mom faksu, stalno idu doma. Doduše to sigurno dosta ovisi o udaljenosti i prometnoj povezanosto. Varaždin je malo dalje od Zagreba, ali kao da je na još tri dana jahanja).
Što se tiče ovoga - kad djeca odu bit će me posvuda - to i jest tako, nas već ima posvuda jer nitko više nije tako mali. Samo smo otkrili da to "posvuda" jest zgodno, ali da bismo mi radije posvuda sa svima njima. Šta ćeš, zavoliš ih  :lool: . Nema više umora od male djece, nema više "da mi je bar malo vremena za sebe", oni su dobro društvo i volimo ih neizmjerno. Znamo da idu za svojim životima i da smo mi u drugom planu, znamo da tako treba i biti, ali od svega toga nas više hvata sjeta i nostalgija, nego sreća zbog slobodnog vremena.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Šta ćeš, zavoliš ih . Nema više umora od male djece, nema više "da mi je bar malo vremena za sebe", oni su dobro društvo i volimo ih neizmjerno. Znamo da idu za svojim životima i da smo mi u drugom planu, znamo da tako treba i biti, ali od svega toga nas više hvata sjeta i nostalgija, nego sreća zbog slobodnog vremena.


točno tako - zavoliš ih  :Laughing:  iako ima dana kad idu beskrajno na živce (tada im kažem da jedva čekam kad će samo svoju robu prati i čistiti za sobom)

----------


## Lili75

:lool:   :lool:

----------


## Lili75

Kad sam odselila svejedno sam voljela sa svojima putovat, ljetovat (dio ljeta), opcenito provodit vrijeme vikendima.
U student.doba to bi bilo recimo svaki 2.vikend (ili najvise 3.vikend) da bi isla k roditeljima.

No pomisao da me netko (mama) pita jesam li jela ili obukla potkosulju ili da zna kad sam sinoc dosla doma mi je bila nezamisliva s 20ak god  :Grin:

----------


## Barbi

Da zavoliš ih  :Laughing: 
Nama će ovo po svemu sudeći biti prvo ljeto bez zajedničkog godišnjeg na moru. Sin je već najavio da će nakon mature i upisa na faks raditi mjesec dana, a onda planira s ekipom na more. Nije da nisam očekivala da će doći to ljeto, ali sad kad je došlo baš sam nekako cmoljava. 

Inače, odlaske i osamostaljivanje smatram normalnim i poželjnim dijelom života. Sjećam se vrlo jasno svog odlaska na faks i kako smo nas troje iz srednjoškolskog razreda išli zajedno istim busom. Roditelji su nas naravno otpratili na kolodvor  :mama:  i mi smo do Splita plakali svo troje.   :Grin:  Nekako smo znali da je to onaj pravi i definitivni odlazak i da se nitko od nas vjerojato neće vratiti. I bili smo u pravu. 
Ova tema ima dvije podteme zapravo. Prva je kad je čas za odlazak, što je prerano, prekasno ili na vrijeme. Druga je kako se mi s tim odlaskom emotivno nosimo, bez obzira na to što je možda na vrijeme.
Ja to još ne znam jer moji još nisu otišli, možda me pukne tuga, tko zna.

----------


## jelena.O

Moja frendica već neko vrijeme ne ide s svojim velikima na godišnji,ali prošle godine je napravila plan turneje preko Bosne i Dubrovnika,pitala je velike i rekli su može,ali iz ZG nisu skupa otišli nego su se svi našli kod bake i od tamo skupa prošli cijeli plan, na kraju puta,svaki na svoju stranu.
Mojeg velikog smo pitali jel bu s nama ovo ljeto ,Reko je da ide imamo par destinacija u planu,za jednu je reko da možda neće moći,naravno ima u planu i mjesec dana raditi,ali i ići s dečkima i / ili curama nekuda. Sve ovisi kako sredi godinu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Moja frendica već neko vrijeme ne ide s svojim velikima na godišnji,ali prošle godine je napravila plan turneje preko Bosne i Dubrovnika,pitala je velike i rekli su može,ali iz ZG nisu skupa otišli nego su se svi našli kod bake i od tamo skupa prošli cijeli plan, na kraju puta,svaki na svoju stranu.
> Mojeg velikog smo pitali jel bu s nama ovo ljeto ,Reko je da ide imamo par destinacija u planu,za jednu je reko da možda neće moći,naravno ima u planu i mjesec dana raditi,ali i ići s dečkima i / ili curama nekuda. *Sve ovisi kako sredi godinu.*


Jao, mojima su upravo planovi za ljeto najveća motivacija za učenje tijekom godine - tu ulaze svi kolokviji, međuispiti i sve što se može čistiti unaprijed. Mislim, nikad se ne zna gdje se može zakomplicirati, aliiii uče redovito, vjerojatno isključivo radi ovoga.  Ja nisam bila ni blizu tako marljiva u svoje vrijeme  :škartoc: 

Moji isto imaju planove koji uglavnom uključuju more/kampiranje ili slično, ali i multimedijske programe, radionice, festivale + plaćeni studentski posao, tako da su im ljeta uglavnom popunjena. To je isto dobra priprema za osamostaljivanje, ali iznenađenja su uvijek moguća.

----------


## lunja

Aj, Lastane, dal sam nezrela il nemajka, ali ja mrtva ozbiljna planiram sama napustit obiteljsko gnijezdo kad njih dvije porastu. Pinklec na rame, njima lijepo ostavim stan, to im je vec velika financijska potpora. Za emocionalnu, tu je skype.
Ako zele, mogu mi se periodicki pridruziti na putesestvijama po egzoticnim zemljama. Pas moze sa mnom.

----------


## Peterlin

> Aj, Lastane, dal sam nezrela il nemajka, ali ja mrtva ozbiljna planiram sama napustit obiteljsko gnijezdo kad njih dvije porastu. Pinklec na rame, njima lijepo ostavim stan, to im je vec velika financijska potpora. Za emocionalnu, tu je skype.
> Ako zele, mogu mi se periodicki pridruziti na putesestvijama po egzoticnim zemljama. Pas moze sa mnom.


Muž i ja isto imamo rezervnu lokaciju za evakuaciju  :Grin:

----------


## Vrijeska

ni to nije loša ideja  :Laughing: 
samo meni je razlika između prvog i trećeg 7-8 godina, pa ne mogu tako skoro iseliti

----------


## Lili75

Sanjariti i planirati se barem uvijek moze  :lool:

----------


## jelena.O

> ni to nije loša ideja 
> samo meni je razlika između prvog i trećeg 7-8 godina, pa ne mogu tako skoro iseliti


Meni 9 god i 1 dan

----------


## lunja

Pa ovisi, naravno, o tome koliko im je godina sada. Imam se i ja nacekati. Samo da je zdravlja, sto bi nase bake rekle.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa ovisi, naravno, o tome koliko im je godina sada. Imam se i ja nacekati. *Samo da je zdravlja*, sto bi nase bake rekle.


To je zapravo bezvremenska izjava, a sad u eri korone ona je čak i važnija nego prije...

----------


## babyboys

18 summers, that is all you get. use them wisely  :Heart: 

ovo sam jednom pročitrala ko neku mudroliju na fejsu, di li, i od tad me proganja. 
jer je toliko jeziva, istinita i konačna. 
mi smo zaista toliko i dobili. lani već nije išao s nama na more, ostao je raditi, a onda je dva tjedna bio sam doma s frendom koji je sa svog sela došao k nama.
veliko obiteljsko putovanje nam je lani propalo zbog korone, već je najavio da on ne bi išao s nama ako ga realiziramo ove godine.
prije je puno više pričao o odlasku, sad je to malko ispalo iz fokusa, ali taj dan je sve bliži.
ja sam na njega beskrajno ponosna, vidim da je sretan i zadovoljan, izrastao je u dobrogi kvalitetnog mladog čovjeka, ali ipak sam sjetna...

da se razumijemo, ja sam premlada (casa i ja smo generacija ako dobro računam) da bi mi se obitelj već osipala, pa sam malko u šoku, nisam mislila da će to tako brzo doći.  :Sad:  makar ću i ja tek s 53  :Laughing:  ostati sama s mm

u svakodnevici, nedostaje mi nas pet, naša druženja, izleti, ručkovi čakule, ljetovanja... ali možda baš zato više cijenim te trenutke kad se skupimo, kad smo samo mi, bez dodataka, bez cura, prijatelja , rodbine... 

vrijeska, nano, emily  :grouphug: 

lili, nije isto kad si dijete koje odlazi i kad si roditelj od kojeg odlazi dijete. za sad imaš samo jednu perspektivu, strpi se još desetak godina.
ja sam od mame odselila sa 24, sa djetetom i čovjekom za kojeg sam se kasnije udala, dvije ulice dalje
. moja mama, koja je godinama pričala da jedva čeka da odem i kako će se napokon odmoriti kad se to desi, plakala je ko kišna godina danima i dolazila SVAKI DAN da nas vidi  :Laughing:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Jvala babyboys.

Mojoj frendici se sin odselio ( ostao je u istom gradu) kad je ona bila na putu. Valjda nije znao kako bi to izveo.

Mi smo otkada je otisao bili na 2 zajednička putovanja i uživali smo više nego ikad. Ja ne mislim da je odkazak trajno stanje. Tko zna kaj bu još bilo.

----------


## Tanči

Meni je moja kći bila štosna kad je kukala da joj je daleko za putovati na faks i ja joj kažem na to da je jedino rješenje da se preseli u Zg gdje imamo još jedan stan koji iznajmljujemo.
Razmišljala je ravno pet sekundi i zaključila da neće preseliti i to zato jer bu onda morala sama čistiti, prati, peglati... i da bi ovo vrijeme koje sad troši na put u novom stanu trošila na kućanske poslove  :Very Happy: 
Toliko o želji za samostalnošću.
Njoj je čisto ok s nama.
Pogotovo otkad vozi, sve stigne.
I kaže da jedva čeka da navrši 24 pa bu nabavila motor i bit će još brža.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

Joj Tanci pa kud motor...njih se uzasavam, toliko prometnih nezgoda s njima...

----------


## Peterlin

> Joj Tanci pa kud motor...njih se uzasavam, toliko prometnih nezgoda s njima...


To je lako rješivo - treba se s nekim provozati na motoru dok je kiša....


A sad ozbiljno - istina je ovo što Tanči kaže da su mlade generacije komotne, lakše im je biti uz nas i imati servis (kuhanje, peglanje, pranje, čišćenje) jer čak i kad sudjeluju, to nije isto kao kad sve trebaju sami. Zato ovi koji studiraju u mjestu gdje su i prije živjeli odlaze kasno, tek kad se odluče živjeti s nekim. 

Ja nisam fan kućanskih poslova (da ne napadamo opet istu temu) i već vidim u kojem smjeru će ići i moj život u starijoj dobi i život moje djece - naručiš tetu čistilicu da dolazi petkom ili slično i kraj priče. Uopće se čovjek ne mora slamati oko toga. Nije ni bitno na koji način se osigura da je kuća uredna, odjeća uredna, hrana dostupna - nije moj način najbolji. Bitno je djeci/podmlatku prije odlaska od kuće osvijestiti da trebaju imati određene higijenske standarde, organizaciju, da znaju brinuti o sebi...

Isto kao kad smo ih pri polasku u školu učili da znaju svoju adresu, put do kuće, naša imena i brojeve telefona... U trenutku kad odlaze od kuće, trebaju znati sve što im je bitno: štajaznam, naručiti se kod zubara, znati ime i raspored svog liječnika obiteljske medicine, svog specijalista za ovu i onu bolest, svog oftalmologa i sl. jer ako odlaze u drugi grad ili zemlju sve to treba imati u vidu - gdje i kako naći takvu vrstu usluga ako zatreba. Jučer me sin nazvao da mu je ispala plomba. Dobio je moju poruku s kontaktom zubarice. Evo sine - dogovori se sam, jer ja uz najbolju volju ne znam tvoj raspored i slobodne termine. Već sam se par puta nasadila... Recimo, nakon potresa nismo mogli dobiti termine u Perkovčevoj. Prošla je godina dana, moji sinovi ni mu-ni be, ako ih ja ne naručim, oni  sami ne vode o tome računa. Zaključila sam da to mogu pustiti kako je - to je stvar koja me (više) ne zanima. Njihovo liječenje kod ortodonta je pri kraju, treba zapravo samo još jedan zadnji odlazak da im zatvore kartone. Ako to ne naprave sami, ja bome ne namjeravam. Ima cijela hrpa takvih sitnica koje ljudi uzimaju zdravo za gotovo (ne samo mladi, imam ja brata 50+ koji je iz iste vreće) dok se netko drugi ne pobrine za to... Odlazak je često jedini način da osvijeste cijelu hrpu stvari o kojima SAMI moraju voditi računa, jer se inače neće same od sebe riješiti. Auto treba ljetne gume - da, idi ih zamijeniti. U vikendici je došao račun za struju - da, to treba platiti. Gdje je moja svjedodžba od srednje škole? U tom i tom registratoru, znaš i sam... (natjerala sam obojicu odavno da na računalu imaju svoje foldere sa službenim papirima + e-građani + račun za mlade u banci i telebanking). Raspoređivanje novaca isto je vještina koju stekneš tek kad baš moraš... I tako dalje...

----------


## Lili75

> Bitno je djeci/podmlatku prije odlaska od kuće osvijestiti da trebaju imati određene higijenske standarde, organizaciju, da znaju brinuti o sebi...


Upravo tako.

Odlazak tijekom srednje škole i život solo (da nije đački dom) je zapravo zaista rano. Rano za sve te obveze (kućanske poslove, kuhanje) koje treba usklađivati sa školskim obvezama, umjesto toga je bitnije da dijete ima nešto i sloob.vremena za svoju ekipu, druženja, "sazrijevanje" i sve one slatke trenutke koje nosi srednja škola  :Wink:

----------


## babyboys

> To je lako rješivo - treba se s nekim provozati na motoru dok je kiša....


To ti je batina s adva kraja. Ako je motorist s kojim se vozi dobar i iskusan, ta vožnja je samo dobar adrenalin. 

Meni je najbolji projatelj poginuo na motoru kad je imao 19 godina. Mm-ov sa 37, u najbizarnijoj nesreći ikad . Moja djeca znaju i razumiju zašto je vožnja motora u našoj obitelji dekretom zabranjena.

----------


## Tanči

> Joj Tanci pa kud motor...njih se uzasavam, toliko prometnih nezgoda s njima...


I ja se užasavam, ali ne mogu joj zabraniti.
Bit će kako sama odluči.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ja sam imala moped i njime sam išla u srednju. I vrlo brzo smo ga prodali. Tada u Zagrebu nije bio ovakav promet, ali ako sam u nešto sigurna to je da nikad, pa ni tad, svojoj djeci neću kupiti motor.

No moje dijete kuha, pere veš (imaju i sušilicu) i održava svoju studentsku sobu čistom. Kuhinju imaju zajedničku, tako da cure dečke dovode u red - odnosno svi moraju zajedno voditi računa o zajedničkim prostorima. Kad mu se ne da kuhati kupi neke turbo jeftine smrznute pizze i onda ima pizza week.  I uopće se ne žali. Hrana se može kupiti u raznim oblicima, pa i već gotova, a i onak skroz očišćeno povrće, pa i krumpir koji uz to bude i narezan.

Jedini je problem što će dio odjeće, morati obnoviti, jer kako svi znamo, sušilica prilično uništava robu.

Da mi netko ponudi takav život, otišla bih iste sekunde pa makar morala učiti u ovim godinama. Da ne velim da sam ljubomorna jer sam svoje studentske dane provela u roditeljskom domu.

----------


## Peterlin

> To ti je batina s adva kraja. Ako je motorist s kojim se vozi dobar i iskusan, ta vožnja je samo dobar adrenalin. 
> 
> Meni je najbolji projatelj poginuo na motoru kad je imao 19 godina. Mm-ov sa 37, u najbizarnijoj nesreći ikad . Moja djeca znaju i razumiju zašto je vožnja motora u našoj obitelji dekretom zabranjena.


Moj mlađi je godinama govorio da bi volio voziti motor. Završilo je tako da je položio obični vozački i sad vozi moj auto. Motor se više ne spominje. Kao ni Tanči, ne mogu zabraniti, ali mogu reći svoje mišljenje i isto je ovakvo: motor nije najbolji izbor

----------


## Vrijeska

> To je lako rješivo - treba se s nekim provozati na motoru dok je kiša....
> 
> 
> A sad ozbiljno - istina je ovo što Tanči kaže da su mlade generacije komotne, lakše im je biti uz nas i imati servis (kuhanje, peglanje, pranje, čišćenje) jer čak i kad sudjeluju, to nije isto kao kad sve trebaju sami. Zato ovi koji studiraju u mjestu gdje su i prije živjeli odlaze kasno, tek kad se odluče živjeti s nekim. 
> 
> Ja nisam fan kućanskih poslova (da ne napadamo opet istu temu) i već vidim u kojem smjeru će ići i moj život u starijoj dobi i život moje djece - naručiš tetu čistilicu da dolazi petkom ili slično i kraj priče. Uopće se čovjek ne mora slamati oko toga. Nije ni bitno na koji način se osigura da je kuća uredna, odjeća uredna, hrana dostupna - nije moj način najbolji. Bitno je djeci/podmlatku prije odlaska od kuće osvijestiti da trebaju imati određene higijenske standarde, organizaciju, da znaju brinuti o sebi...
> 
> Isto kao kad smo ih pri polasku u školu učili da znaju svoju adresu, put do kuće, naša imena i brojeve telefona... U trenutku kad odlaze od kuće, trebaju znati sve što im je bitno: štajaznam, naručiti se kod zubara, znati ime i raspored svog liječnika obiteljske medicine, svog specijalista za ovu i onu bolest, svog oftalmologa i sl. jer ako odlaze u drugi grad ili zemlju sve to treba imati u vidu - gdje i kako naći takvu vrstu usluga ako zatreba. Jučer me sin nazvao da mu je ispala plomba. Dobio je moju poruku s kontaktom zubarice. Evo sine - dogovori se sam, jer ja uz najbolju volju ne znam tvoj raspored i slobodne termine. Već sam se par puta nasadila... Recimo, nakon potresa nismo mogli dobiti termine u Perkovčevoj. Prošla je godina dana, moji sinovi ni mu-ni be, ako ih ja ne naručim, oni  sami ne vode o tome računa. Zaključila sam da to mogu pustiti kako je - to je stvar koja me (više) ne zanima. Njihovo liječenje kod ortodonta je pri kraju, treba zapravo samo još jedan zadnji odlazak da im zatvore kartone. Ako to ne naprave sami, ja bome ne namjeravam. Ima cijela hrpa takvih sitnica koje ljudi uzimaju zdravo za gotovo (ne samo mladi, imam ja brata 50+ koji je iz iste vreće) dok se netko drugi ne pobrine za to... Odlazak je često jedini način da osvijeste cijelu hrpu stvari o kojima SAMI moraju voditi računa, jer se inače neće same od sebe riješiti. Auto treba ljetne gume - da, idi ih zamijeniti. U vikendici je došao račun za struju - da, to treba platiti. Gdje je moja svjedodžba od srednje škole? U tom i tom registratoru, znaš i sam... (natjerala sam obojicu odavno da na računalu imaju svoje foldere sa službenim papirima + e-građani + račun za mlade u banci i telebanking). Raspoređivanje novaca isto je vještina koju stekneš tek kad baš moraš... I tako dalje...


ovo moram prepisati  :Grin: 

kad ih budem otpravljala, uručit ću im zadnji popis (sebi za gušt)

----------


## Peterlin

> ovo moram prepisati 
> 
> kad ih budem otpravljala, uručit ću im zadnji popis (sebi za gušt)


Ja sam isto mislila da ću napraviti popis, ali zadnje vrijeme mi je doprlo iz repa u glavu da je nešto drugo važnije - naše povjerenje = njihovo samopouzdanje

Naravno, proces osamostaljivanja ne funkcionira "u laboratorijskim uvjetima", trebaju se baciti u vatru kad tako odluče. Baš priča kolega kako su njegovi nećaci iz npr. Imotskog daleko samostalniji studenti u Zagrebu od njegove djece koja su ovdje rođena i odrasla, ali nema načina da on njima stvori iste uvjete kao nećacima, koji žive u domu/podstanarstvu koji su primorani snalaziti se. Ne možeš simulirati stvarnost. Eventualno možeš djecu pustiti da odu u neki drugi grad/zemlju studirati, da se fizički maknu. Sve ostalo je šećerna vodica. Kad mladi ljudi žive s roditeljima, to je drugačije nego kad žive sami, čak i ako često dolaze kući. 

Sjećam se iz svojih studentskih dana kako sam učila upravljati novcem... Dok sam bila doma, nije mi padalo na pamet da o tome treba voditi računa, a kad sam došla u Zagreb, ostavila sam u prvom shoppingu mjesečnu lovu, jer nisam znala da pare treba rasporediti da potraju cijeli mjesec. Nakon toga sam cijelu jednu godinu imala bilježnicu u koju sam pisala koliko sam potrošila, uključujući i tko mi je platio koliko kava (i ja nekome). To je bio proces učenja. Osim toga, prije odlaska od kuće uzimala sam zdravo za gotovo da je špajza puna, frižider pun, vešmašina na raspolaganju u svako doba ako već veš nije opran, opeglan i pospremljen... To nije tako kad odeš živjeti sam. To je doslovce kvantni skok i malo mi možemo napraviti da djecu pripremimo za to, osim onoga što sam već napisala - da nisu "sa dvije lijeve ruke", nego da budu ozbiljni i odgovorni. Ne možemo im presaditi svoje životno iskustvo, a ni ne treba. Sve će na kraju ispasti onako kako treba...

----------


## casa

Cijeli ih život pripremamo za samostalan život i uz karakterne  osobine njihovo prethodno iskustvo je ključno u snalaženju kad odu. Ako nisu nikad stavili robu prati, sušiti i složili u ormar, teže im je to obavljati kad odu. I tako za svaki segment života. Pitanje je samo ostaviti ih s 14 ili 17 bez ijednog čistog para čarapa jer nisu stavili na pranje ili ne? I tu se više razlikujemo mi kao roditelji nego djeca. 
Naravno da će i ovi bez čistih čarapa doživjeti šok kad odu, ali vjerujem kako će se ti ipak lakše snaći.

----------


## Beti3

Moje je iskustvo drugačije. I osobno i djecom.
Sve se nauči kad treba. Ionako je svaka perilica drugačija. Lako njima, imaju Internet. I kuhati se nauči online. 
Normalno je da odu od kuće. I da se vrate, ako ne ide.

----------


## Lili75

> Ja sam isto mislila da ću napraviti popis, ali zadnje vrijeme mi je doprlo iz repa u glavu da je nešto drugo važnije - naše povjerenje = njihovo samopouzdanje
> 
> Naravno, proces osamostaljivanja ne funkcionira "u laboratorijskim uvjetima", trebaju se baciti u vatru kad tako odluče. Baš priča kolega kako su njegovi nećaci iz npr. Imotskog daleko samostalniji studenti u Zagrebu od njegove djece koja su ovdje rođena i odrasla, ali nema načina da on njima stvori iste uvjete kao nećacima, koji žive u domu/podstanarstvu koji su primorani snalaziti se. Ne možeš simulirati stvarnost. Eventualno možeš djecu pustiti da odu u neki drugi grad/zemlju studirati, da se fizički maknu. Sve ostalo je šećerna vodica. Kad mladi ljudi žive s roditeljima, to je drugačije nego kad žive sami, čak i ako često dolaze kući.


Aaaaa upravo takvo studentsko doba sam imala ja sa svojom ekipom u domu  :Heart: 

Ništa nam nije nedostajalo. Džeparac baš i nismo neki imali (post ratno doba), neki sitniš, al imali smo plaćen smještaj i hranu u kantini, pa nam uz to nije nešto puno trebalo. Ionako smo se oblačili na placu na Trešnjevci, tadašnja talijanska moda.  :Aparatic: 
Najdraže životno doba  :Zaljubljen:  ne pamtim da nam je išta teško bilo u tom periodu jer smo bili sami bez roditelja, dapače za sve smo iznalazili rješenja, dosta nas je radilo neke posliće povremeno ili preko ljeta ili na apsolventskom jer naravno nismo si mogli ni htjeli priuštiti razvalačenje, fakulteti su se završavali u roku. Da ne govorim da smo se tako učili suživotu i poštivanju nekih pravila suživota jer smo svi imali jednog cimera/cimericu. Imali smo i svaka soba kuhinjicu,al nije baš bila u uporabi pored kantine dolje koja je imala najfinija jela i odličan izbor, najbolja kantina od svih studen.domova,a i čemu gubit vrijeme... haha
Al onaj osjećaj slobode i samostalnosti, ma nešto neprocjenjivo  :Heart: 

MM je zato visio kod mene u domu. Kad bih navratila kod njih doma, on i brat u jednoj sobi, već odrasli muškarci studenti, od 1,90m, čovječe ta soba je tako izgledala manja kad bi njih dvojica ušla u nju hahahaa I moj sobičak na Cvjetnom je imao malu kvadraturu al nekako je drugačiji osjećaj bio biti u Domu, uvijek možeš otići učiti u knjižnicu/učionu, odvojiti se, kad ogladniš spustiš se u kantinu, ako hoćeš zaraditi još se prijaviš i radiš u učioni a zapravo samo sjediš i učiš, usput malo gledaš zgodne komade oko sebe, ma milina, ne čudi me svaki put kad tamo prođem da me preplavi osjećaj radosti i sjete  :Grin: 

Oprostite na ovom izljevu emocija...al jače je od mene...*Peterlin* me baš podsjetila svojim postom.

----------


## emily

> Sve se nauči kad treba. Ionako je svaka perilica drugačija. Lako njima, imaju Internet. I kuhati se nauči online.


slažem se
pripreme su precijenjene  :Grin:

----------


## casa

Ne znam ja ih čak u školu šaljem, a ne držim se one da će naučiti čitati kad im zatreba. A i nekako nisam spremna voditi računa o svakom aspektu njihovih potreba i želja do 18. Ono, ne želim znati gdje su čije čarape. To mi je dosadno i u nekoj dobi njihove su čarape njihov problem. Možda sam jednostavno prelijena za biti majka četiri sina, ali da oni ne rade dio kućanskih poslova, pa ja bih samo prala i kuhala.. nikad sunca ne bih vidjela.

----------


## tangerina

to je možda malo off topic, ali da, neki kad odrastu se prilagode, nauče i svladaju, a neki ne baš toliko, nije problem naučit kako se pali perilica, nego je problem u navikama i brizi o sebi. Znam milijun iskustava sa cimeri(ca)ma iz pakla, kojima jednostavno nikad ne padne na pamet da bi mogli biti oni ti koji će suđe stavit u mašinu, skupit robu sa sušila, usisat pod.. 
ali ja kao casa, niti ne razmišljam o toj budućnosti, nego o sadašnjosti i tome dok sa mnom "cimeruju"

----------


## Lili75

> Ne znam ja ih čak u školu šaljem, a ne držim se one da će naučiti čitati kad im zatreba������. A i nekako nisam spremna voditi računa o svakom aspektu njihovih potreba i želja do 18. Ono, ne želim znati gdje su čije čarape. To mi je dosadno i u nekoj dobi njihove su čarape njihov problem. Možda sam jednostavno prelijena za biti majka četiri sina, ali da oni ne rade dio kućanskih poslova, pa ja bih samo prala i kuhala.. *nikad sunca ne bih vidjela.*


 :lool:  al istina, upravo tako je

----------


## Beti3

> Možda sam jednostavno prelijena za biti majka četiri sina, ali da oni ne rade dio kućanskih poslova, pa ja bih samo prala i kuhala.. nikad sunca ne bih vidjela.


Opet su moje riječi krivo shvaćene. Naravno da dok su doma brinu o svojoj sobi i odjeći, te se ponašaju u skladu sa pravilima obitelji. 
No, oni si naprave svoja pravila kad se osamostale. Zašto bi radili po maminima?

----------


## Peterlin

> Opet su moje riječi krivo shvaćene. Naravno da dok su doma brinu o svojoj sobi i odjeći, te se ponašaju u skladu sa pravilima obitelji. 
> No, oni si naprave svoja pravila kad se osamostale. Zašto bi radili po maminima?


A što ako se ne osamostale?

Mene to baš ne bi usrećilo.

----------


## ivana s

> MM je zato visio kod mene u domu. Kad bih navratila kod njih doma, on i brat u jednoj sobi, već odrasli muškarci studenti, od 1,90m, čovječe ta soba je tako izgledala manja kad bi njih dvojica ušla u nju hahahaa I moj sobičak na Cvjetnom je imao malu kvadraturu al nekako je drugačiji osjećaj bio biti u Domu, uvijek možeš otići učiti u knjižnicu/učionu, odvojiti se, kad ogladniš spustiš se u kantinu, ako hoćeš zaraditi još se prijaviš i radiš u učioni a zapravo samo sjediš i učiš, usput malo gledaš zgodne komade oko sebe, ma milina, ne čudi me svaki put kad tamo prođem da me preplavi osjećaj radosti i sjete


Lili, jel to bio dom na Cvjetnom? 
Ja sam tamo bila i upoznala muza, u ucionici, ja ucila, on “radio” tamo. Divne uspomene.... :Heart: 

Slazem se da je totalno neusporedivo iskustvo studiranja u stranom gradu i doma, kod roditeja. Ali opet, nisu svi sposobni za osamostaliti se s 18. Ne mislim sposobni doslovno, nego ne zele, teze im je to prihvatiti da sami brinu o svemu kad doma imaju sve na gotovo.
Moj brat je otisao u Zg i vratio se prije Bozica, sljedece godine sam ja dolazila ali svejedno nije mogao i vratio se doma. I dan danas je vise vezan za roditelje, i u poslu i inace, u svemu se na njih oslanja. Meni nikad nije palo na pamet da bi se vratila doma, ni nakon zavrsenog faksa. Kako i zasto, tko ce ga znati....

----------


## babyboys

> A što ako se ne osamostale?
> 
> Mene to baš ne bi usrećilo.


a tko to procjenjuje , ti ili oni?
koji kriteriji moraju biti zadovoljeni? meni se podrazumijeva da je samostalan ako je u stanju sam i na vrijeme plaćati svoje režije i stanarinu, ako se pobrine da nije gladan , tj.  ako ima nekakav stalni prihod.
za to ima li opranih gaća i hoda li ispeglan svijetom me prosto boli đon, jelte, samostalan je.

dokle god ja sudjelujem u bilo kojem ključnom  aspektu, oprostite, ali to nije samostalnost. i ne mislim na to da mu povremeno popeglam majice i košulje.

----------


## Peterlin

> a tko to procjenjuje , ti ili oni?
> koji kriteriji moraju biti zadovoljeni? meni se podrazumijeva da je samostalan ako je u stanju sam i na vrijeme plaćati svoje režije i stanarinu, ako se pobrine da nije gladan , tj.  ako ima nekakav stalni prihod.
> za to ima li opranih gaća i hoda li ispeglan svijetom me prosto boli đon, jelte, samostalan je.
> 
> dokle god ja sudjelujem u bilo kojem ključnom  aspektu, oprostite, ali to nije samostalnost. i ne mislim na to da mu povremeno popeglam majice i košulje.


Ma mislila sam ako ostanu živjeti s nama.... Ovo drugo me uopće ne zanima. Ne mislim im nametati svoje kriterije. Ali ne bih voljela da ostanu živjeti sa mnom, čak iako bi to za mene u starosti možda značilo udobnosti i manje briga... Pa napisala sam negdje prije da ih tjeram da odu dok je vrijeme, dok se ja još mogu brinuti sama o sebi.

----------


## babyboys

a ok, krivo sam shvatila.

----------


## Peterlin

> a ok, krivo sam shvatila.


Ja to drugačije gledam jer sam sve bliže mirovini, pa si mislim - ajme, kako bi to izgledalo da ja budem penzionerka, a djeca još žive sa mnom  :Grin:  ....

----------


## ivana s

> Ja to drugačije gledam jer sam sve bliže mirovini, pa si mislim - ajme, kako bi to izgledalo da ja budem penzionerka, a djeca još žive sa mnom  ....


Moja mama je docekala i mirovinu pa jos ceka da se sin odseli  :Grin: 
Nisu doslovno skupa ali vrata do vrata.

----------


## Lili75

Ivana.s,

Daaaa to je lokacija  :Heart: 
I ja se dobro sjecam TM kako je vrijedno radio i učio u učioni  :Smile: 

A za brata ću se suzdržat  :Grin: 

Peterlin, potpuno te kuzim.

----------


## pulinka

Pa, sad, ja sam bila ta koja nije išla od roditelja jer je fakultet bio pod nosom, ali evo ne razumem kakvu značajnu samostalnost donosi život u Domu? 
Ajde, osećaj slobode, to sigurno :D. 
Ali ovo što je Lili opisala (ništa tebi, Lili, ali ti si me podsetila), to vam je hotelski život, pa nek je to i hotel sa 1 zvezdicom: jelo te čeka uvek sigurno i gotovo, niti ga treba skuvati, niti poslužiti, niti za sobom oprati (niti treba namirnice nabaviti i uskladištiti), znači, nula posla oko kuhinje kao prostorije i kuvanja u njoj. 
Soba je uvek ugrejana, opet nula brige, rublje ti je oprano i opeglano za vikend kad odeš kući, tamo opet jedeš i živiš kao kraljica jer mati jedva dočeka da te opet vidi i ugosti  :Smile: , ako koji put propereš na ruke gaćice ili čarape kad iskrsne potreba... Nula posla oko toga, osim što jednom nedeljno razmisliš jesi li sve spakovao tamo i nazad. 
Za domski život treba da znaš da opereš kupatilo i sebe, namestiš krevet i počistiš povremeno pod u sobi, da se obučeš i odeš od kantine do fakulteta i natrag. Evo ne znam da li sam još neku značajnu veštinu propustila. Ja bi puno opuštenije poslala dete u Dom nego u podstanarstvo. 

Sa druge strane, ja sam kao student radila apsolutno sve kućne poslove ne samo redovno nego valjda više nego moja mama. Ona je imala jako stresan period na poslu, ja sam imala takav raspored da sam par godina ja kuvala većinu ručkova osim vikenda. Radila sam skoro isto koliko i u svom sadašnjem domaćinstvu. 
Ono što zameram mami, pod tim uslovima, jeste što mi nije tada dopustila da se naučim ekonomiji. Nabavka i kupovina kućnih potrepština i raspoređivanje novca su bili neosporno njeni, i to je veština koju sam morala da naučim relativno kasno. Nije da je nisam dosta brzo savladala, ali meni je to u planu da naučim svoju decu puno ranije nego što sam sama naučila. I mislim da je izuzetno bitno.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Dobro si to zažela, pulinka.

I ja sam studirala i živjela s roditeljima, a o ekonomiji znala više od moje dvije prijateljice koje su prvo bile u domu a poslije u podstanarstvu. Njima su roditelji godinama " gasili vatru" njihovih previsokih troškova. I to godinama iza završetka faksa. Po tome se one nisu baš osamostalile

----------


## casa

Naravno da ako roditelji sve financiraju i peru robu vikendom nema samostalnosti. Sam čin odseljenjabne mora značiti ama baš ništa, ali većinom ipak znači. Pisale smo već mnogo puta o tome. Svatko postupa u skladu sa svojim vrijednostima. Moj student nema osiguranu trajnu financijsku podršku, što ne znači da mu se ne bi pomoglo u nekoj hipotetskoj situaciji. Odgojem i karakterom je doveden u situaciju u kojoj vjeruje kako je normalno da na faksu dobije stipendiju i dom i da sam time upravlja. I da ljeti radi. To se nije dogodilo preko noći niti je jedini mogući ispravni način.

----------


## Mima

A nije baš niti uobičajeni način.

----------


## casa

Pa nisam ni ja uobičajeno odgojena, pa bi bilo neobično da ja svoje dečke uobičajeno odgajam. Nemam više potrebu biti u prosjeku. Godine osim sijedih donesu i  neku vrstu slobode.

----------


## Lili75

Pulinka, pa bas da ti robu pere mama koju vidis jednom ili max 2x mjesecno ne bih rekla da ti roba toliko moze izdrzat bez pranja  :Grin:  a nismo imalo ves masinu, pa se misli kako smo prali svu tu robu. Na ruke.

Za dobit dom i odgovarajuci paviljon je znacilo da sami na vrijeme skupimo dokumentaciju, predamo je,vodimo racuna o rokovima te pri raspodjeli soba i paviljona dezuramo od rane zore da bi dobili sto zelimo. Tko je htio jel? A bilo nas je puno takvih. :Smile: 

Takodjer kad dodjes u drugi grad moras si sam naci lijecnika opce prakse, zubara, ginekologa, sam si zakazivat redovne preglede, o svemu tome sam vodis racuna.

Kad se selis, ne dodju ti mama i tata pomoc pakirat sve stvari robu, knjige, obucu...sve to radis sam i tako minimalno 2kox godisnje.
Najcesce domski studenti i nemaju neku lovu, pa vrlo cesto uz studij i rade sa strane, snalaze, traze poslove.Nitko te ne moze usmjerit od roditelja jer ne poznaju Zg.

Takodjer 90% studenata u domu nema auto, TV...i sl. Pjeske sve, na noge.i po danu i nocu kad se vracas iz izlazaka  :Smile: 

Ima toga jos dosta, ovo je samo par primjera.

Sto se tice kuhinje, naravno da mozes i kuhat (ja nisam Boze me sacuvaj i danas mi je kuhanja na vrh glave),al za tu siću se nije uopce isplativo jer su obroci bili subvencionirani.
Tko je htio kuhat, mogao je.
Kao i kod studenata koji su doma, uglavnom im kuhaju roditelji jer imaju puno obaveza.

Sam si vodio racuna o promjeni boravista, isteku osobne u MUP-u, otvaranju tekuceg u banci, ugovorima preko SC-a da se na vrijeme donesu potpisani, apsolutno te nitko na nista ne podsjeca jer znas da sve moras sam.

----------


## Lili75

Casa, i sama sam imala stipendiju al za dobit nju a i dom valjalo je biti zaista odlican i odgovoran student.
Apsolutno mi je normalno tvoje razmisljanje, pa i da mi djeca zive sa mnom dok studiraju.

Puj puj nadam se da ce odselit i dozivjet taj neopisiv osjecaj slobode!  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Eh da a kako bas nismo imali love onda bismo se na vrijeme raspitali kad se dijele besplatni flyeri i tako bi imali free upade. Danas bas vise i nema disca i klubova kao nekad.

Ma svasta smo silom prilika morali nauciti.

A dom je bio izvor informacija svakojakih vrsta  :Smile:  a onu neformalnu starnu druzenja, zaljubljivanja s tolikim brojem studenata u 7 paviljona da ne govorim. I jos 2 stud.doma u blizini.
Prednost juhuhuuu  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

A sto se tice ciscenja, kao i doma. Trebalo je spremat krevete, prat pod, prat wc (dijelio se sa sobom do, pa smo imali raspored), oprat sudje, sredit radne stolove, prat i sušit veš, klasika.

Zapravo trebalo se biti uredan cijelo vrijeme jer zivis s nekim tko ti nije brat, sestra, pa te boli uvo, ako je nered jer je onda nered i onom drugom.

----------


## pulinka

> Pulinka, pa bas da ti robu pere mama koju vidis jednom ili max 2x mjesecno ne bih rekla da ti roba toliko moze izdrzat bez pranja  a nismo imalo ves masinu, pa se misli kako smo prali svu tu robu. Na ruke.
> 
> Za dobit dom i odgovarajuci paviljon je znacilo da sami na vrijeme skupimo dokumentaciju, predamo je,vodimo racuna o rokovima te pri raspodjeli soba i paviljona dezuramo od rane zore da bi dobili sto zelimo. Tko je htio jel? A bilo nas je puno takvih.
> 
> Takodjer kad dodjes u drugi grad moras si sam naci lijecnika opce prakse, zubara, ginekologa, sam si zakazivat redovne preglede, o svemu tome sam vodis racuna.
> 
> Kad se selis, ne dodju ti mama i tata pomoc pakirat sve stvari robu, knjige, obucu...sve to radis sam i tako minimalno 2kox godisnje.
> Najcesce domski studenti i nemaju neku lovu, pa vrlo cesto uz studij i rade sa strane, snalaze, traze poslove.Nitko te ne moze usmjerit od roditelja jer ne poznaju Zg.
> 
> ...



Pa sve ovo je bilo i deo i mog studentskog života, od stipendije preko pranja svog veša do samostalnog biranja raznih dr-a i vođenja računa o sopstvenoj dokumentaciji, rokovima, itd. I još sam kuvala za četvoro- kad bolje razmislim, baš sam bila sposobna  :Grin: . Jedino što je objekat u kome sam to radila pripadao mojim roditeljima, a ne nekom drugom.
Tj. casa je u pravu, može se biti samostalan i u roditeljskoj kući, kao i ne baš toliko samostalan u Domu, pa čak i u podstanarstvu. 
Ne znam zašto misliš da ne znam ništa o domskom životu ili podstanarskom studiranju, pa masa mojih koleginica i kolega su tako živeli, naravno da smo svi visili jedni kod drugih i družili se. Jedino što je većina njih bila dovoljno blizu da ide kući svakog, ili svakog drugog vikenda. I da sa vikenda dovuče u grad pet zaleđenih ručkova ako su imali frižider u stanu  :Grin: .

----------


## pulinka

Sve u svemu, ja sam isto zavidela i domcima i ponekom u podstanarstvu- sva sloboda je tu, uz maksimum brige koju roditelji mogu da pruže u datoj situaciji, a kad dođeš kući, sva pažnja i ugađanje takođe  :Smile: . Bili su taman toliko razdvojeni da nedostaju jedni drugima, a taman dovoljno blizu da imaju i prednosti boravka kod kuće :D. Što se toga tiče super je studirati u drugom gradu  :Smile: .

----------


## Lili75

Vidis ja nikad nisam nikakvu hranu nosila od doma, ne znam u kakvom bi stanju bila nakon par sati voznje u vlaku  :Grin: 
A nisam ni suhu hranu, moram priznat.

Bome.mi nista nisu ugadjali kad bi dosla (pred kraj studija to je bilo 1xmjesecno), cekali me svi poslovi kao i inace. Ugadjanje je bilo ajd neki fini kolac i tako to.

Naravno da se moze biti samostalan i doma i nesamostalan u domu, samo je verojatnost veca da ces se osamostalit kad nemas ni za sto roditelje pri ruci, nije bilo mobitela, zvao si samo s govornice a ulovit moje starce doma bila je lutrija hahaha

MM je 100% bio samostalniji kao student da je imao priliku zivjet odvojeno od svojih koji su njemu i bratu maltene servirali tanjur i micali ga kad bi pojeo :rolleyes:

Pa sam ga ja svemu morala nauciti  :Grin:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Lili, hoćeš reći da ljudi koji studiraju j Zagrebu imaju auto.? Ja ne znam nikog tko ga je imao.

Isto tako, mojim roditeljima bi bilo heftinoje da sam se ja hranila j menzi. A nisam. Zašto, jer nisam mogla. Menza s niskim cijenama je bila "privilegija" studenata koji su u Zagreb došli studirat iz nekig drugog grada. 

I stvarno mislis da su Zagrebačke studente liječnicima naručivali roditelji. I da smo imali neograničen džeparac.?!

----------


## Lili75

Apsolutno ne za doktore, samo pricam svoje osobne iskustvo.
Vidim da su MM, moja frendica i njihova ekipa imala svoje lijecnike od djetinjstva.Prijavljeni su bili od polaska u osnovnu.
Dzeparac tudji me nikad zanimao nije. 

Isto su posudjivali auto od staraca, znam jer su nas Zagrepcani ponekad znali voziti doma nakon izlazaka  :Smile:  i fala im na tome.

Tu na forumu vecina punoljetne djece je polozila vozacki i vozi auto od staraca ili ne citamo iste teme?!

A sto se tice menze, naravno da su mogli i Zagrepcani jesti i to su radili samo su imali manji broj ogranicen broj obroka, od studenata van Zg.

Nista je ne umanjujem kako je bilo kome lakse, ljepse, teze...nastavi niz jer se.moze osamostalit i kod kuce i van svog doma, samo prepricavam kako je bilo NAMA u domu jer to nije ni blizu kao biti u hotelu kako je netko gore naveo. Samo to.

Pa uostalom znas iz iskustva bliznjih clanova svoje obitelji.
Ono sto je sve tvoj sin iscackao oko administracije, upisa, smjestaja je vrijedno svake hvale. Tako ce i dalje cackat svake godine akoBogda u raznim podrucjima koja mu trebaju u to u stranoj drzavi (zdravstveno, ppnovni upisi, prava, stipendije....itd.).

Sve to moze i tu u Zg sam, al osobni dozivljaj mi je da je ipak teze i zahtjevnije kad nisi uz svoje roditelje i koji ti ne mogu cak ni dat savjet jer ne poznaju nista od toga.

----------


## Lili75

Ajme tipfelera ne da edit  :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

Ali lili, to je do osobe a ne do situacije. 

Moj T je u nekim stvarima , vrlo životnim, takav da se pitam koje taj teškoće ima. A brat mu je, u istim situacijqma, izuzetno samostalan i sposoban da me vrlo često iznenadi. 
Odgjani od idtih roditelja istim principima u istim uvjetima.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Lili, ne piši ono što ne znaš. Zagreprani nisu mogli kupiti bonovd za menzu ni sa ni bez ograničenja.
A oko auta mi se besmisleno s tobom raspravljat jer sam vec jednom uhvatila dvoje dvosmisleno pisanje. A zapamtila sam ga samo  po nečemu kaj me prilično iznenadilo.

U životu se nisam nahodala i nastopirala ko u vrijeme faksa. Jer su noćni tramvaji uvedeni tek nešto kasnije
Očito sam ja i moje društvo (prilično veliko) bili  siromašni jer nitko ni na faks ni u izlaske nije išao ni svojim autom ni autom svojih roditelja.

----------


## babyboys

> Lili, ne piši ono što ne znaš. Zagreprani nisu mogli kupiti bonovd za menzu ni sa ni bez ograničenja.
> A oko auta mi se besmisleno s tobom raspravljat jer sam vec jednom uhvatila dvoje dvosmisleno pisanje. A zapamtila sam ga samo  po nečemu kaj me prilično iznenadilo.
> 
> U životu se nisam nahodala i nastopirala ko u vrijeme faksa. Jer su noćni tramvaji uvedeni tek nešto kasnije
> Očito sam ja i moje društvo (prilično veliko) bili  siromašni jer nitko ni na faks ni u izlaske nije išao ni svojim autom ni autom svojih roditelja.


 Ja sam mlađa od tebe , nano, pa ni u moje vrijeme nije baš bilo ekipe s autima. Jedan jedini prijatelj je povremeno mogao dobiti auto, i onda smo svi skupljali lovu da ga natoči. Valjda smo i mi bili super siromašni svi .
Jedino što smo svi omali xsicu pa smo i mi iz zg mogli jesti u menzama

----------


## NanoiBeba

Da, sad bas razmisljam kad je došlo to doba kad su zg studenti mogli u menzu. Negdje 90tih. Ja sam ostala radit na faksu i onda sam neke godine mogla dobit bonove.

Al to je ralika u godinama izmedju mene i lili - cca 10. Uostalom i kao izmedju nase djece. 

A o traumama odlaska zadnjeg tramvaja s trga - u 23:30 - svi tramvaji tam stoje i onda kreću, ak zakasniš, nema ti druge neg hodat doma.

Al o bogatoj djeci bogatih roditeljima koji su se autom vozili doma ne znam puno. Nisam ih poznavala.

Starihe dijete je polozilo vozački, mladje ce uskoro u AŠ, ali u večernje izlaske ne idu našim autom iako imamo auto star 20 g koji ne moze razvijati brzine kao auti o kojim svako malo čitamo u crnoj kronici.

----------


## babyboys

Kad se sjetim koliko sam se nahodala doma po noći i u sreenjoj i na faksu (ali manje nego ostali, ja sam u studentskim noćima učila, dojila i mijenjala pelene, samo vrlo povremeno izlazila ). 

Moje dijete ima vozački, ali nema auto za voziti, jer nama ne pada napamet još i to financirati. Ali njegovi prijatelji danas počesto imaju aute koje su mame i tate uplanirali za njih još u prvom srednje. I masa tih starijih teenagera oko mene računa s autom kad polože i ne bez razloga. Mm i ja smo old school. A i tramvaja danas ima čitavu noć.

----------


## Tanči

Pa i ja sam se nahodala u mladosti i trčala na zadnji bus u 23,30 s GK, a ako sam zakasnila ili se nisam mogla utrpati u njega jer je bio pun ko šipak, hodala sam od GK do Travnog. I nisam bila jedina.
Evo moja kći ima auto. Samo njen. Pa kaj?
Nismo bogati, a kupili smo joj auto.
Sama ga je našla i sve dogovorila pa smo tata i ja samo otišli s njom do Varaždina pogledati taj auto.
Poslije je s tatom u pratnji rješavala papire i servis i sve ostalo kaj je trebalo.
I otkad ga ima nije ušla u tramvaj i ne treba jer zato i ima auto da bude mobilnija i brža.
I razvaža kolege i to mi je jako lijepo.
Ja joj dajem za gorivo i platila sam servis.
Imamo prosječna primanja i nije mi nikakav problem to financirati.
Bitno mi je da ona stigne brzo i sigurno do faksa i natrag, nekad i više puta u danu jer je, između ostaloga i demos na katedri za anataomiju pa često ima vježbe s mlađim studentima, a sat vremena iza toga online predavanje ili prezentacije ili svašta nešto i autom komotno stigne do doma i sve stigne. Javnim prijevozom to ne bi išlo nikako i samo bi joj stvaralo stres.
Kantine na faksu više nema jer je razrušena od potresa, ali često ode učiti u NSB na cijeli dan pa tamo jedu na iksicu s popustom. Navodno su lignje petkom odlične.
Tako se i podruže, vide i popričaju da nisu samo ispred ekrana.

----------


## Peterlin

> Lili, ne piši ono što ne znaš. Zagreprani nisu mogli kupiti bonovd za menzu ni sa ni bez ograničenja.
> A oko auta mi se besmisleno s tobom raspravljat jer sam vec jednom uhvatila dvoje dvosmisleno pisanje. A zapamtila sam ga samo  po nečemu kaj me prilično iznenadilo.
> 
> U životu se nisam nahodala i nastopirala ko u vrijeme faksa. Jer su noćni tramvaji uvedeni tek nešto kasnije
> Očito sam ja i moje društvo (prilično veliko) bili  siromašni jer nitko ni na faks ni u izlaske nije išao ni svojim autom ni autom svojih roditelja.


Zagrepčani nisu mogli dobiti bonove, ali ni ostali koji nisu imali smještaj u domovima. 

Hodali smo svi, eventualno bi neki uspjeli posuditi tatin auto za izlet do Čateža, ali to su bile rijetke prilike. Vozili smo se javnim prijevozom i po gradu i doma i na ljetovanje.... Interrail je bio zakon u moje vrijeme. Auto, nula bodova. Vrijedilo je za većinu.

Prehrana je isto bila po principu snađi se druže, pogotovo kad su rokovi, pa učiš i ne stigneš doma po novce. Moja kolegica Ličanka imala je vreću krumpira, ja sam pekla palačinke, uz to jogurt i tako cijeli mjesec... Voće: krali smo šljive po Trešnjevki... Bolje da se ne prisjećam. Zvuči zabavno, ali nije baš uvijek...

----------


## babyboys

Pa nemam ja problem s djecom koja imaju auto. To sam napisala samo kao činjenicu da ih danas ima puno više nego u moje vrijeme, a i nanino. 

JA imam problem da JA SVOM djetetu financiram tako nešto. Mi živimo nedaleko centra grada, do faksa ima 3 km, šarolik gradski prijevoz na raspolaganju, bicikl, platimo taksi kad je potreba, a ako baš hoće ima i el. romobil. On želi auto, ali sve dok ga ne bude mogao barem točiti za svoje potrebe nije opcija. A ni nasušna potreba

----------


## jelena.O

Moj veliki vozi baš jedini auto,ali kad je potreba njemu a to je cca jednom tjedno onda plača vožnju iz svog džepa,po km 1 kn, tako su i muž i šogor vozili svekrvi auto. Treba znati da novci a ni benzin ne padaju s neba točka.  Do faksa ide budim,tramvajem,pješke, biciklom,s  nekim drugim recimo dečki iz Samobora ili slično.

Sad ne vjerujem da veliki id bb ne može tu udaljenost otići pješke? Moj ima dvostruko više od njezinog do faksa.


Kad ide s drugim dečkima negdje onda isto daje doprinos za benzin. Sam se pobrine da to ima,i ne pada mi na pamet to sponzorirati.

----------


## babyboys

Moze, naravno da moze. I je više puta. Dolazio je on i iz maksimira pješice doma

----------


## jelena.O

Uvijek se razveselim kad vidim Peterlinov štedljivi post,mada ti bila i susjedova šljiva.

----------


## Tanči

> Zagrepčani nisu mogli dobiti bonove, ali ni ostali koji nisu imali smještaj u domovima. 
> 
> Hodali smo svi, eventualno bi neki uspjeli posuditi tatin auto za izlet do Čateža, ali to su bile rijetke prilike. Vozili smo se javnim prijevozom i po gradu i doma i na ljetovanje.... Interrail je bio zakon u moje vrijeme. Auto, nula bodova. Vrijedilo je za većinu.
> 
> Prehrana je isto bila po principu snađi se druže, pogotovo kad su rokovi, pa učiš i ne stigneš doma po novce. Moja kolegica Ličanka imala je vreću krumpira, ja sam pekla palačinke, uz to jogurt i tako cijeli mjesec... Voće: krali smo šljive po Trešnjevki... Bolje da se ne prisjećam. Zvuči zabavno, ali nije baš uvijek...



Mi smo stare. Sve redom 50+.
Znači da je naša mladost bila u osamdesetima, eventualno početak devedesetih, zar ne?
I to je neusporedivo s ovim danas i onim što se događalo kad se osnovala RH.
Ja sam se, baš kao i ti školovala za vrijeme Juge i tada nije bilo noćnih tramvaja i autobusa kao danas i nije bilo puno toga kao danas.
Pogotovo ne auta. Ne sjećam se da je itko od kolega imao auto.
Danas je to praktički normalno.
Druga su vremena.
Polovni auto se može kupiti za par tisuća eura, a današnji motori troše puno manje goriva nego nekad.
Stojadin je trošio 10-12 l/100 km, i to benzina. Koji auto danas toliko troši? Možda neki SUV, tenk?!?

----------


## Tanči

> Uvijek se razveselim kad vidim Peterlinov štedljivi post,mada ti bila i susjedova šljiva.


Logičnije bi bilo da su krali trešnje, a ne šljive po Trešnjevki  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa nemam ja problem s djecom koja imaju auto. To sam napisala samo kao činjenicu da ih danas ima puno više nego u moje vrijeme, a i nanino. 
> 
> JA imam problem da JA SVOM djetetu financiram tako nešto. Mi živimo nedaleko centra grada, do faksa ima 3 km, šarolik gradski prijevoz na raspolaganju, bicikl, platimo taksi kad je potreba, a ako baš hoće ima i el. romobil. On želi auto, ali sve dok ga ne bude mogao barem točiti za svoje potrebe nije opcija. A ni nasušna potreba


Istina je, danas puno više mladih ljudi ima i bolje stambene uvjete i auto i svašta. Nemaju svi, a ne mislim ni da trebamo tako nešto djeci financirati. S druge strane, moj mlađi sin imao je prošlog ljeta studentski posao u Brezovici. Uredno je pitao može li dobiti auto, bar povremeno. Naravno da može ako taj dan meni auto ne treba. Platili su mu loco vožnje i sam je financirao gorivo, što ponekad i inače radi. Ne ide autom na faks, ali ima svoje slobodno vrijeme i aktivnosti za koje mu povremeno treba. Tako rade i njegovi kolege, dogovaraju tko kad može voziti. To su uglavnom radioamaterske aktivnosti i tjelesna kultura, rijetko nekakvi izleti... 

Mislim, ne bih trenirala strogoću i tjerala ga da ide javnim prijevozom na posao u Brezovicu ili Buzin, ako je auto na raspolaganju, ali očekujem odgovorno ponašanje. Za sada je ok.

Da ode studirati izvan mjesta boravka, ne bi mu mogli financirati auto, a čak i da možemo, ne mislim da je to potrebno. S druge strane, vidim da on savjesno stavlja lovu na stranu (od stipendije i student servisa) pa me ne bi iznenadilo da nabavi neko vozilo za koju godinu.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Nismo mi stare, nego je tema  djeca +18. Pa ak imaš takvo dijete nisi bas u cvijetu mladosti. Osim onih koje su rano rodile.

A kad se samo sjetim koliko sam predstava pogledala i koncerata odslušala sjedeći na stepenicama.

A to da bi netko od studenata na faks koji se nalazi u centru grada išao autom - pa fakat ne znam nikoga. Sad se malo prisjećam ljudi koji su samnom studirali. Pa je, bilo ih je iz raznih "ekonomskih" okruženja pa i prilično dobrostojećih. Al nije bilo "bahatiranja" novcem. Jednostavno je vrijeme i odgoj bio drugačiji. Kak bi babyboys rekla - Old school.

Ili englezi - točno znaš tko je "old money" a tko je "new"

----------


## Peterlin

Tako je, ali ne možemo očekivati da će naša djeca imati iste stavove. Okolina se promijenila.

Ja se ponekad pitam ima li veze moja uvjetno sirotinjska mladost sa mojim sadašnjim stavovima... Moguće je, ne znam. Ali u ono vrijeme bila sam sasvim prosječna. Općenito smo smatrali da nam manje treba i nismo bili toliko opterećeni materijalnim statusom. Ali bilo je lakše naći si posao i tijekom školovanja i kasnije.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Tanči, da krivo ne pomslis  ne aludiram na tvoje dijete. Ona ipak ima dosta do faksa, i uvijeti su drugačiji. Ali za djecu koja žive u tramvajakoj zoni i idu na faks na istu takvu udaljenost auto nema smisla.

Teško je generalizirati jer svi mi živimo u raznim okolnoatima al ja sam na tragu Petrlin. Dala bih djeci uvijek auto kad im je potreba vezano uz faks/ posao. Pogotovo kaj mm i ja auto jedva da i koristimo.

A ako pogledam parkiraliste u kvargu gdje sam odrasla, automobila ima barem trostruko više nego u mom djetinjstvu što značibda obitelji imaju 2 do 3 auta

----------


## jelena.O

Uz to u gradu treba parking platiti,glupo je parkirati negdje opet daleko od faksa,ak si već došlo    autom iz tak kratke udaljenosti.a to opet nije badava jer su faksevi u I ,II zoni većinom

----------


## Cathy

> Isto su posudjivali auto od staraca, znam jer su nas Zagrepcani ponekad znali voziti doma nakon izlazaka  i fala im na tome.
> Tu na forumu vecina punoljetne djece je polozila vozacki i vozi auto od staraca ili ne citamo iste teme?!
> A sto se tice menze, naravno da su mogli i Zagrepcani jesti i to su radili samo su imali manji broj ogranicen broj obroka, od studenata van Zg.


Upravo tako, suprug i ja smo rođeni Zagrebčani i normalno smo jeli u menzama na svojim fakultetima, ili po domskim i u Savskoj. 
Sava nam je bila predaleko, tamo nismo išli.
 Jedino kaj smo imali pravo na manje bonova, a kada je došla x-ica na manje novca na istoj.
Ja kada sam položila, dobila sam auto i išla sa njim na faks. Neš ti troška za stari golf 1.  :Smile:  Sama sam financirala popravke i naftu od onoga što sam zaradila. Suprug je mogao samo posuđivati auto od staraca, ali on je živio u centru za razliku od mene, ali i on se znao ogrebati da ne ide tramvajem.
Sada kada su mi djeca u srednjoj i na faksu dosta njihovih vršnjaka ide u školu kao maturanti sa autom, a na faksu isto.  Moja ne, jel je kraj srednje i faksa koma za parking, ali na treninge normalno sami voze.
Pa sada svaka druga obitelj ima dva-tri auta, kaj ne?
 Zato nam i je gužvovito za parking u gradu.

----------


## babyboys

Peterlin, ti i ja pišemo o različitim stvarima. Ako radi, ergo ima neki svoj makar ograničen i privremen prihod, naravno da moze posuditi auto za do/od posla ako nikome ne treba, ali valjda će ga onda sam natočiti. To je ok. 
Ideja da JA točim njemu auto jer mu je jadnom nwzgodno ićmpješice ili tramvajem ne dolazi u obzir

----------


## Tanči

Svatko zna svoje i zapravo me baš briga tko što misli i kako će.
Razmjenjujemo iskustva.
Moja kći je auto zaslužila i dobila, a financiramo ga suprug i ja.
I to je ok.
Budući da ona ima jako puno obaveza na faksu, auto joj je velika pomoć.
Navečer ne izlazi.
Eventualno ode na kavu s prijateljicama na Jarun ili u centar Zg. Isto s autom.
Parking na Šalati u krugu faksa ne plaća, a na NSB je 10 kn cijeli dan.
Najskuplji parking sam platila u garaži Rebro. Za tri provedena sata su nas fino odrali.
Novac koji zaradi demonstraturom i od stipendije je samo njen novac i stavlja ga na štednju.
Sve ostalo financiramo suprug i ja.
Ne pada mi na pamet da ju tjeram da plaća gorivo ili kozmetičara ili teretanu ili kavu vani sa svojim novcem.
Nama to nije ok.

----------


## babyboys

A zašto se ti i kome pravdaš?

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, ti i ja pišemo o različitim stvarima. Ako radi, ergo ima neki svoj makar ograničen i privremen prihod, naravno da moze posuditi auto za do/od posla ako nikome ne treba, ali valjda će ga onda sam natočiti. To je ok. 
> Ideja da JA točim njemu auto jer mu je jadnom nwzgodno ićmpješice ili tramvajem ne dolazi u obzir


Baš tako.

Mi imamo dogovor da gorivo ne smije biti ispod četvrtine rezervoara, jer toliko mi treba da u slučaju frke dođem do svojih roditelja bez zaustavljanja. Moj sin to zna i poštuje. Ako je nama nezgodno, on će otići natočiti. Sve ok. A s druge strane, ponekad mu ostavim pripremljen doručak ako znam da ujutro ima gužvu. To nisam radila dok je bio u srednjoj školi, ali stvari nisu uklesane u kamen. Ponekad mi uskočimo sad već poodrasloj djeci, a bome sve češće i oni nama. Ravnopravno.

----------


## Peterlin

Tanči, ni mi ne tjeramo djecu da plaćaju gorivo, ali ponekad plate. Jer misle da tako treba. Evo, prošli tjedan nađem ja u autu račun za gorivo i hoću sinu vratiti lovu, nekih 200 kn, ali je odbio. Obrazloženje: kolege koje vozi cijeli semestar kad idu na Sljeme i drugamo participirali su točenje. Pa sjajno, jer isto to rade i moji dečki kad njih netko razvozi.

----------


## angelina1505

Ja sam malo starija od Lili i mi Zagrepčani smo imali pravo na manje bonova, završila sam fax prije iksice. Mislim da smo imalo pravo na ručak radnim danom iznos, tako nesto.
Živjela sam u autobusnoj a ne tramvajskoj zoni i davali su mi auto vikendom navečer, i razvozila sam sve žive. Po danu su auta naravno trebala njima za ići na poslao.

Uskoro će vozački i kod nas i mislim davati auto isto navečer, ako meni ne treba.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Do šk. g.1991. Zg studenti nisu mogli jesti u menzi osim ak ih na ručak ne bi pozvali frendovi koji su imali bonove.
Kada je točno uvedena mogućnost i za Zg. studente, ne znam.

Da sad svaka od nas ne tupi po svom jer smo studirale u različito vrijeme

----------


## jelena.O

Ja sam upisala 89 i išli smo u kantinu na faksu,ali imala sam tek za koje jaje i nešto sitno

----------


## Tanči

> Tanči, ni mi ne tjeramo djecu da plaćaju gorivo, ali ponekad plate. Jer misle da tako treba. Evo, prošli tjedan nađem ja u autu račun za gorivo i hoću sinu vratiti lovu, nekih 200 kn, ali je odbio. Obrazloženje: kolege koje vozi cijeli semestar kad idu na Sljeme i drugamo participirali su točenje. Pa sjajno, jer isto to rade i moji dečki kad njih netko razvozi.


Peterlin, svatko radi po svom.
Ne vidim razloga da meni objašnjavaš.
Dijelimo iskustva.
Ja sam napisala kako suprug, kći i ja funkcioniramo.
Suprug ima svoj auto, kći ga jedino vozi na zračenja jer tada ne može sam.
Inače se svaki sam vozi gdje treba i kad treba u svom autu.
Nema dijeljenja jer nema ni potrebe za tim.
Ja ne vozim, nemam auto, ne treba mi i ne zanima me to.
Kći sam oduvijek odgajala da bude racionalna, vrijedna i skromna i takva je i ispala.
Kolege vozi često i to je ok.
Auto joj troši 4-5 l i uistinu ga rijetko treba tankirati.
Više se to isplati nego pokaz za Zet i HŽ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

Kako sad jelena.O isla '89 jest u kantinu na bonove, a Nano nije mogla do '91 ??

Ma nema veze, uglavnom u moje doba o kojem pricam (Nano itekako imam pojma sta pisem  :Wink:  ) iza 1995.na bonove/iksicu su Zagrepcani najnormalnije jeli u student.menzama jer su im cesto bile prakticne i usput.

Moje doba je upravo ono koje Cathy opisuje, tad je dosta Zg studenata islo npr 2000.-te autom od staraca.
Nemam ama bas nikakav problem s tim, dapace zahvalna sam im za neke nocne izlaske  :Heart: 

Svojima nemam u planu kupovat auto, posudit svoj ovaj manji mi je normalno zasto ne, samo ne znam kako ce financirat vozacki jer za to ocekujem da mogu dobrim dijelom sufinancirat.

Tanci, ne opravdavaj se nikome, niti itko to treba raditi na temi.
Svatko radi po svome i kako smazra najboljim. U 21.smo stoljecu i nasa djeca ne zive kao mi. Mozda i bolje da je tako.

----------


## Lili75

Iskreno uopce ne bih htjela da mi kcerka u 4h ujutro pjesaci od Saloona do Cvjetnog  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Naravno da svi hoćemo našoj djeci bolje i svatko će to probati napraviti najbolje kaj moze.
Uz to, živimo i u različitim uvijetima i na različitim mjestima.

A sad i mene zanima kak je jelena_o jela na svoje bonove '89.te.
Kaj se tiče auta u 4 ujutro, ja bum radije djetetu dala 20 kn za uber neg ključ od auta. Onak popije pivu ili juice votku, gin tonik ili kaj vec sad piju, pa da mi dijete takvo sjedne za volan. 

Btw od

----------


## jelena.O

Na mom faksu se moglo jesti,i dolazili su tu i puno njih sa susjednih fakseva

----------


## Lili75

Ja sam bila medju njima  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Na mom faksu se moglo jesti,i dolazili su tu i puno njih sa susjednih fakseva

Tad je izbor bio mali,danas je puno bolji

----------


## NanoiBeba

A jesi u kantini koristila novce ili bonove? I mi smo imali kantinu ali ne i sufinancirane bonove.

Pokušavam se raspitati od jedne osobe koja je radila u SCu sjeća li se kad su uveli bonove i za Zg studente. Nadam se da ću dobit odgovor.

Znam sigurno da sam ih imala na postdiplomskom i tad sam znala ići na sladoled na Savu

----------


## Cathy

> Na mom faksu se moglo jesti,i dolazili su tu i puno njih sa susjednih fakseva


Ako si išla, gdje mislim da jesi, imali ste petkom zakon lignje, a vikendom super nočni klub.   :Smile: 
Ako sam fulala, sory. :Embarassed:

----------


## jelena.O

Bonove smo kupovali u SC koliko se sjećam, lignja nije bilo kod nas ili ih ja nisam jela,bilo je jaja,pomfri , kotleti, pomfri ,kruh,čokoladni mlijeko, sendviči u tom stilu klopa. Nešto šta se moglo nabrzaka i skuhati i pojesti.Sad ima cijelih menia,pa čak i slatkog.
Joj kak je taj podrum znal vonjati,a sve spojeno s predavaonama.

----------


## Cathy

> Bonove smo kupovali u SC koliko se sjećam, lignja nije bilo kod nas ili ih ja nisam jela,bilo je jaja,pomfri , kotleti, pomfri ,kruh,čokoladni mlijeko, sendviči u tom stilu klopa. Nešto šta se moglo nabrzaka i skuhati i pojesti.Sad ima cijelih menia,pa čak i slatkog.
> Joj kak je taj podrum znal vonjati,a sve spojeno s predavaonama.


Onda sam fulala. Ovo je bila menza-restoran kraj faksa.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Joj kak je taj podrum znal vonjati,a sve spojeno s predavaonama.
Noćni klub bez obzira koliko bio močan :Grin:  nije kod nas ,nego na drugom faksu,tj. pored drugog faksa. Kod nas je bila studentska birtija,u koju sam zašla više puta nakon faksa,nego za  vrijeme faksa

Restoran i sad i prije radi samo do 15, i u sklopu je podruma faksa

----------


## NanoiBeba

No jelena, jesi '89. kupovala hranu u menzi na sufinancirane bonove?

----------


## Tanči

Ja se ne mogu sjetiti 100%, ali mislim da su bili bonovi u SC u drugoj polovici osamdesetih.
Pudingići, čokoladna mlijeka i mali tetrapak sokovi na slamku te jogurti...mljac. To je koštalo stvarno simbolično i puno jeftinije nego u dućanu.
Lili, ne opravdavam se i ne pada mi na pamet opravdavati se, ali ako je nekome normalno da mu dijete radi prek servisa i s tim plaća gorivo, meni to nije normalno i imam to pravo napisati.
Moja kći je vrlo odgovorna i kad vozi, ne pije ništa.
Danas su druga vremena i suprug i ja smo skroz drukčiji roditelji od mojih ili njegovih, a rezultat je tu i očito je da smo na dobrom putu svi zajedno  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Znam da sam bonove kupovala. I da kod mene su dokazile puno cura sa susjednih faksa,veli dekan ove godine brucošima: nemojte se zeznuti ko ja,i navede još gro važnih ljudi s faksa :Grin:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Pa sad stvarno ne mogu vjerovat. Ja sam 99% sigurna da na faksu nisam mogla kupit bonove. A pudingiće i sladoled sam kupovala na posdiplomskom.
I nekako mislim da je ta promjena dosla s propasti Juge. 
Il sam tak stara da se više ničeg ne sjećam  :Ups:

----------


## Mima

Ja sam isto poprilično sigurna da se nisu mogli kupiti bonovi kad sam počela studirati, a sigurna sam zato što se sjećam da smo prijateljica i ja ponekad kupile bonove 'na crno' i onda išle na pizzu u SC.
I sjećam se da su nas kolege s faksa vodili na ručak na te kotlete i pomfrit, čega se najviše sjećam po tome što bi oni uzeli i meso i pečeno jaje što mi je tada bila nevjerojatna kombinacija.
I sjećam se da bi pojeli (svaki) cijelu onu veliku Ledolinu za desert. Ali to sam išla samo kad me netko častio.
Ali na mom faksu se otvorila kantina dok sam ja studirala, na kasnijim godinama, i tu sam mogla jesti, pretpostavljam na bonove.

----------


## ivana s

U vrijeme mog studiranja je taman uvedena x-ica, prvu godinu, dvije su bili bonovi i ti bonovi su se prodavali na crnom trzistu na veliko, tako da je u menzi mogao jesti tko god je htio.

----------


## Mima

A nije to u moje vrijeme bilo baš lako kupiti, naime studenti izvana bi dobili neku određenu količinu tih bonova i to bi im bilo malo.

Ja se sjećam da su postojali neki bonovi za doručak, e to se prodavalo, a možda si onda s tim mogao kupiti i pizzu. Tako mi se bar čini.

----------


## babyboys

Ja se sjećam vrlo živo da je kantina na mom faksu bila jedna od boljih i popularnijih u gradu. I na arhitekturi, maltene prekoputa. Na fer smo obavezno išli dvaput tjedno jer smo tamo slušali fiziku. A na savi je bio najfiniji sladoled, kuglica na xicu dvije kune . Koliko se moje dijete tog slasoleda najelo...  Ai jogurta i pudinga iz naše kantine

----------


## Marija

Ja sam u Zg došla 1990. Mislim da su bonovi za Zg studente uvedeni 1991 ili 1992, jer sam znala ponekad kupiti bonove od kolegice iz Zagreba koja nikad nije iša u menzu, a meni je dobro došao koji bon više ako sam htjela kupiti koji puding i nešto osim minija. Stanovala sam prve dvije godine u starom paviljonu na Savi, bez kuhinjice; znala sam nekad i doručak uzeti u menzi jer je bilo jeftinije nego u dućanu.

----------


## tanja_b

Zbilja nevjerojatno kako je potencijalno korisna tema o osamostaljivanju djece došla do evociranja vlastitih uspomena iz menze od prije 20-30 godina  :Grin:

----------


## Cathy

> Zbilja nevjerojatno kako je potencijalno korisna tema o osamostaljivanju djece došla do evociranja vlastitih uspomena iz menze od prije 20-30 godina


Samo da Spajka ne dođe sa metlom.... :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> Zbilja nevjerojatno kako je potencijalno korisna tema o osamostaljivanju djece došla do evociranja vlastitih uspomena iz menze od prije 20-30 godina


Je, od teme nije ostalo ni T.

----------


## emily

> Zbilja nevjerojatno kako je potencijalno korisna tema o osamostaljivanju djece došla do evociranja vlastitih uspomena iz menze od prije 20-30 godina


bilo je samo pitanje trenutka  :Laughing: 
sindrom Broja Jedan  :starac:

----------


## NanoiBeba

To sam i ja pomislila. Al kad očito ne piše puno roditelja s djecom fakultetske i srednjoškolske dobi.

No ja evo brojim dane. 1. godina je skoro iza njega a i iza nas. Sad kad pogledam, brzo mi je prošlo. Uz česte krize, naravno.

Bila sam na Jarunu onaj dan kad i maturanti i nabasala na dijete frendova. I tako smo malo popricali s mladima i bome djeca imaju razne planove što uključuje i odlazak od kuće.

----------


## Marija

Ma zabrinjavam se već sama nad sobom, i danas sam za ručkom krenula "...kad smo tata i ja bili mladi, nije postojao YouTube..." :starac: 

Na temu, ja sam bila sretna što sam otišla od kuće s 19 (iako sam se dobro slagala sa svojima) i jednako tako sretna što je najstarija ostala studirati u Zg, pa nije otišla od kuće  :Grin: . Bilo je planova za Erasmus, ali je odustala od toga kad je upisala srednju glazbenu i shvatila da je vani neusporedivo skuplje kombinirati faks uz glazbu. Samostalna je i oduvijek ima obje noge na zemlji, a i inače svi imaju zaduženja u kućnim poslovima, pa se nije bila u šoku od svakodnevnih životnih poslova kad je diplomirala i zaposlila se i preselila. Blizu je, pa se često vidimo, tako da sam ja to rezanje pupčane vrpce nekako lakše podnijela nego što sam se bojala.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa sad stvarno ne mogu vjerovat. Ja sam 99% sigurna da na faksu nisam mogla kupit bonove. A pudingiće i sladoled sam kupovala na posdiplomskom.
> I nekako mislim da je ta promjena dosla s propasti Juge. 
> Il sam tak stara da se više ničeg ne sjećam


Stara si kao i ja, diplomirala 1986. I fakat se ne sjećam puno toga niti je bitno. Mi smo se daaaavno osamostalili, sad su na redu naša djeca.

Neki dan razgovaram s kolegom koji sad ima malo dijete s kašnjenjem u razvoju govora. Moj stariji je iz te vreće. Izvukla sam neku prastaru snimku svog sina negdje u dobi od tri godine. Isuse, koja razlika... Kad prije je izrastao u ono što je danas? Zapravo obojica.... Vrijeme ide brzo. Prebrzo...  :Smile:  Brinuli mi ili ne, djeca će po svome...

----------


## NanoiBeba

Možda je lakše kad još tri lista kao kod tebe, ostanu i dalje.

Ja sve više razmišljam kak bum se osjećala kad oboje stvarno odu od kuće.  Ipak je šok, al valjda dolazi postepeno

----------


## Lili75

Nano,
Polako mozda curka i promijeni misljenje, ima vremena. :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Ajme kad ste krenule s nabrajanjem onih obroka meni odmah osmijeh na lice.

Kompletan rucak je bio 4,4o kn (mozda sam koju lipu fulala),a u ducanu nisi mogao za to kupit nista.

Dorucak je bio cijena neka smijurija tako da sam.znala ici i na dorucak jer je bilo povoljnije nego otic u ducan.

Za vrijeme mog studija se preslo s bonova na iksicu, znaci izmedju 1995 i 2000.

Necu vise, obecavam  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Moj na svom faksu dobi meni za manje od 8. kn
Očito su cijene sad veće,meda mi čudno da bi se Lili sjetila koje brojke.

----------


## Marija

> Možda je lakše kad još tri lista kao kod tebe, ostanu i dalje.
> 
> Ja sve više razmišljam kak bum se osjećala kad oboje stvarno odu od kuće.  Ipak je šok, al valjda dolazi postepeno


Vjerujem da je lakše, posebno što nam je ona blizu i vidimo se bar jednom tjedno, a najmlađa je još mala. 

A možda se tvoja mlađa predomisli i ostane studirati u Zg (ja priznajem da bih najviše voljela kad bi svi ostali živjeti u istom gradu, znam da sam kvočka; ali znam i da ih neću lasom loviti kad/ako odluče otići negdje dalje).

----------


## NanoiBeba

Možda bih ja trebala otvorit novu temu: zašto mladje dijete radi sve što i starije. Do jučer sam mislila da će konačno krenuti u svom smjeru.

No svakako kak sam i napisala, prva godina je skoro iza nas i preživjeli smo.  Dijete izgleda jako sretno izborom studija, što je za početak najvažnije.

I da, mi mame smo kvočke. Tate se toliko tim stvarima ne opterećuju

----------


## jelena.O

Otvori Nano
Moja klinka je sušta suprotnost velikom

----------


## casa

Ja sam studirala ranih 2000.ih i kao Zagrepčanka sam najnormalnije išla u menzu sa sinom jednom ili dvaput tjedno ovisno o rasporedu na faksu, poslu i vrtiću, a povremeno bismo nedjeljom obiteljski otišli na ručak. Tete na feru su uvijek bile turbo drage prema najstarijem mi iako je njegovo jelo bilo ilegalno o čemu me jedanput upozorio jedan  djelatnik. 
Vremena su se promijenila definitivno, ali od svog studenta ne očekujem da bude ja. Od sebe ipak to isto očekujem. Netko mojeg studentskog iskustva, jednostavno ne plaća djetetu gorivo i auto da mu ne bi bilo zima dok se pripit vraća u dom iz izlaska. Lijepo je to, vidim ja i kako i zašto, ali u meni se sve buni na tu pomisao...Jadan moj mali, hoda po hladnom i burovitom Splitu jer nema za taksi do doma

----------


## NanoiBeba

I moja. Al stalno upisuje iste škole kao i on. Za školu se čak i nisam brinula. Al sad za dalje brinem. 
Mislim tesko je i ovako s 18 skužit kaj te zanima. 
No da se ne žurim, ima još godinu dana do odluke. Uz nadu da će im sljedeća školska biti bez online nastave

----------


## casa

Od obroka sjećam se jaja na oko iz SCa. I krumpirića.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ne smijem se vraćati na prošlost al izmedju 1990 i 2000 je 10 godina. A dogodila se i promjena države, tak da o bonovima i imanju ili be imanju istih se nikako nećemo složit

----------


## Vrijeska

mlađe radi što i starije - da, i sve ono loše jako brzo pamti ...

ja imam dana kad se potajno nadam da će još malo pričekati jer stvarno nema kud osim ako sama ne zaradi
ja nemam love za kupovinu stana ili plaćanje podstanarstva
a mislim da ako će htjeti u podstanarstvo da će morati raditi punu satnicu i onda će biti teže studirati, uživati u mladosti ...




(a što se tiče vožnje u autu - početak 90-tih i poslije rata - čekali smo prvi jutarnji tramvaj, ili iz Besta bus oko 5,30; nitko nije imao auto; ni roditelji nisu imali auto; bonove smo mogli  kupiti cca 100kn, jelo se na smrdljivom strojarstvu i smijali se jer smo znali po mirisu prepoznati tko je bio na ručku, a tko nije; ili pak u SC-u pizza za 3-4kn; ili na Savi slatičarnica).

----------


## casa

Moji prvi i drugi su nebo zemlja u izborima dosad, ali zato su drugi i treći puno bliži. Četvrti je premalen, ali očekujem zanimljiv pubertet i sebe na izmaku snaga u kasnim četrdesetima. Možda ima veze s godinom ulaska u sferu roditeljstva, ali uistinu skidam kapu ljudima koji u kasnim četrdesetima proživljavaju pubertet. Vrijeme će mi pokazati utječe li dob roditelja toliko koliko mi se sada čini.

----------


## Vrijeska

šta su kasne četdredeste?! 49?

pa nisam toliko stara, valjda ću pređivjeti još jedan pubertet s 55 ...

----------


## larmama

a bila je još jedna grupa studenata  :Grin: , zagrebačka županija, putovali su ohoho vremena, nisu bili u domu, nisu imali pravo na klopu, a često su po cijeli dan morali biti na faksu, noćnih autobusa nije bilo ... zavidila sam onima u domu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Moji prvi i drugi su nebo zemlja u izborima dosad, ali zato su drugi i treći puno bliži. Četvrti je premalen, ali očekujem zanimljiv pubertet i sebe na izmaku snaga u kasnim četrdesetima. Možda ima veze s godinom ulaska u sferu roditeljstva, ali uistinu skidam kapu ljudima koji u kasnim četrdesetima proživljavaju pubertet. Vrijeme će mi pokazati utječe li dob roditelja toliko koliko mi se sada čini.


Evo, ja sam preživjela pubertet u kasnim četrdesetima i ranim pedesetima  :Grin: 

Moj stariji je bio lako odgojivo dijete, pa me mlađi (karakterom i stavovoma puno sličniji meni) baš iznenadio... Uffff...

S druge strane, kako sada izgleda - sve je dobro završilo. Trebalo je to preživjeti, prošlo je... Inače, što se odgoja tiče - to su mi bile najteže godine (završni razredi osnovne i prvi razred srednje škole). Stalno sam se propitivala je li nešto moglo bolje, jer dugo treba dok se rezultati pokažu. 

***
Još samo osvrt na uzore starijeg brata: kod nas je situacija takva da djeca jedan od drugog prate tuđe greške i probleme i odabiru nešto drugo... Moj mlađi je odlično napisao maturu, uredno imao bodove za FER, ali gledao je brata koliko ovaj uči i zaključio u startu da to nije njegov par cipela, isto kao što nije bio ni Mioc. Odabrao je srednju školu koja mu je bolje odgovarala, a kasnije svjesno odabrao TVZ, jer je rekao da ne želi godinama dan i noć učiti samo teoriju + želi imati vremena i za svoje slobodne aktivnosti. 

Stariji je imao sličnih dilema oko upisa na Akademiju dramskih umjetnosti (montaža). Odustao je zbog uskih mogućnosti zapošljavanja, iako mu je to srcu draže. Odlučio se za običnu tehniku, ali to mu ne brani da se i dalje bavi multimedijom kad god stigne. 

Zaključak - izgleda da obojica imaju noge na zemlji. Osim toga, svjesni su da smo mm i ja stari (objektivno jesmo - u kasnim pedesetim, a djeca još studiraju) ali eto, kasno smo ih imali. Kad bolje razmislim - sretna sam što smo uopće uspjeli. Sve ima svoje prednosti. Ako imaš djecu mlad, lakše je fizički (a ponekad i psihički), a kad odrastu i odu - još imaš vremena i volje proživjeti komad života bez njih i bez opterećenja (sad je korona, pa je malo teže putovati okolo itd, ali tako izgleda teorija). Mi smo dobili djecu u kasnijim godinama, pa nekako ne čeznemo za time. Nije pravilo, ali nama je tako ispalo. Sad teško možemo i na godišnji na dulje vrijeme, jer nas češće trebaju stariji članovi obitelji. Lako za djecu, oni se snalaze sasvim dobro.

----------


## Cathy

> šta su kasne četdredeste?! 49?
> 
> pa nisam toliko stara, valjda ću pređivjeti još jedan pubertet s 55 ...


Meni je sada ovaj u četrdesetima do sada najgori, pretpostavljam da onaj s 55 bude kamilica prema sadašnjem.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je sada ovaj u četrdesetima do sada najgori, pretpostavljam da onaj s 55 bude kamilica prema sadašnjem.



Hehehe, gadno je kad se potrefi naš klimakterij i njihov pubertet. Meni je bilo baš tako, hehehe...

----------


## babyboys

> Ja sam studirala ranih 2000.ih i kao Zagrepčanka sam najnormalnije išla u menzu sa sinom jednom ili dvaput tjedno ovisno o rasporedu na faksu, poslu i vrtiću, a povremeno bismo nedjeljom obiteljski otišli na ručak. Tete na feru su uvijek bile turbo drage prema najstarijem mi iako je njegovo jelo bilo ilegalno o čemu me jedanput upozorio jedan  djelatnik. 
> Vremena su se promijenila definitivno, ali od svog studenta ne očekujem da bude ja. Od sebe ipak to isto očekujem. Netko mojeg studentskog iskustva, jednostavno ne plaća djetetu gorivo i auto da mu ne bi bilo zima dok se pripit vraća u dom iz izlaska. Lijepo je to, vidim ja i kako i zašto, ali u meni se sve buni na tu pomisao...Jadan moj mali, hoda po hladnom i burovitom Splitu jer nema za taksi do doma



E pa točno to. Studirale smo u isto vrijeme i imale djecu iste dobi

----------


## Cathy

> Hehehe, gadno je kad se potrefi naš klimakterij i njihov pubertet. Meni je bilo baš tako, hehehe...


Nije klimakterij, nego je muško.  :Grin:  Mislim da bi klimakterij bio lakši.

----------


## Lili75

> Moj na svom faksu dobi meni za manje od 8. kn
> Očito su cijene sad veće,meda mi čudno da bi se Lili sjetila koje brojke.


 :lool:  istina brojke/cijene uopće ne pamtim,jednostavno ne mogu to zapamtit, ali ovo sam zapamtila jer je cijena bila ista godinamaaa i svaki dan sam samo to plaćala.





> Nije klimakterij, nego je muško.  Mislim da bi klimakterij bio lakši.


 :lool:

----------


## Barbi

> Zbilja nevjerojatno kako je potencijalno korisna tema o osamostaljivanju djece došla do evociranja vlastitih uspomena iz menze od prije 20-30 godina


O da.  :lool: 




> Netko mojeg studentskog iskustva, jednostavno ne plaća djetetu gorivo i auto da mu ne bi bilo zima dok se pripit vraća u dom iz izlaska. Lijepo je to, vidim ja i kako i zašto, ali u meni se sve buni na tu pomisao...Jadan moj mali, hoda po hladnom i burovitom Splitu jer nema za taksi do doma


Da se vratim na temu i nadovežem na ovo casino, ja mislim da je važna odgojna stepenica u ovoj dobi dati djetetu mogućnost izbora i to uvjetnih izbora. 
1. Može uzet auto za izlazak ako meni ne treba, ali u tom slučaju nema alkohola. Ni jedna cuga. Toga se pridržava i već je hrpu puta bio jedini trijezan i svi su mu bili glupi  :lool:  pa je došao doma neočekivano brzo. 
2. Može taksijem doma ali ga plaća sam od džeparca. A to košta u Zagrebu prilično ako je neko doba tipa 4 ujutro. 
3. Može pješke.

Svaki put kad planira izlaza važe i kombinira ima li smisla uopće ići autom, ima li smisla ići negdje daleko na tulum jer kako će se vratiti...   :Grin:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ja ću se nadovezati na barbi i reći da je kod nas isto.

S tim da uberom idu ako ih ide više u istom smjeru, pa dijele troškove. Uglavnom pješači.

Ali sad moram napisati i da to isto ne primjenjujem na kćer. Po njega nitko nikada nije išao, po nju idemo ili mi ili roditelji frendice.  Znam da nije fer, al ne mogu si pomoći. Srećom ona izlazi 1/50 tinu onoga koliko je on izlazio, pa se podnese

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja ću se nadovezati na barbi i reći da je kod nas isto.
> 
> S tim da uberom idu ako ih ide više u istom smjeru, pa dijele troškove. Uglavnom pješači.
> 
> Ali sad moram napisati i da to isto ne primjenjujem na kćer. Po njega nitko nikada nije išao, po nju idemo ili mi ili roditelji frendice.  Znam da nije fer, al ne mogu si pomoći. Srećom ona izlazi 1/50 tinu onoga koliko je on izlazio, pa se podnese


Da, nije isto ako je žensko dijete u pitanju.... što god mi pričali o tome. Da imam kćer, vjerojatno bih više brinula... 

S druge strane, ne mora nužno biti samo do spola. Uvijek ima nekih razlika. Po starijeg sina smo mi relativno često išli, ne zato što ga ne bi puštali, nego zato što je taj sa sobom vukao gomilu opreme (na srednjoškolskim feštama znao je tegliti računalo za glazbu i projekcije i još kojekakvu tehničku kramu, pa smo išli po njega iz sasvim praktičnih razloga).  I da, stariji sin ne izlazi baš često, a mlađi izlazi redovito, ali ima društvo iz kvarta pa mu za to auto ne treba. Ponekad dođe kasno ako ostane kod susjeda na kartanju, ali to je na 3 minute pješice od nas. Ne da mu se uzimati auto ni ako ide na lokaciju u centru (npr. Radioamaterski savez je kod Džamije, problem je parkiranje). 

Stariji sin ne izlazi na taj način, ali kad ode nekamo sa svojim društvom, nema ga po nekoliko dana  :Grin: , na što smo navikli od kraja osnovne škole. Znali smo ga voziti na te kampove/događanja, ali sad ga sve češće voze njegovi kolege. Osim toga, upravo je prijavio vozački ispit, pa se nadamo će i on uskoro krenuti s vožnjom. Mlađem je trebalo paaa pola godine da se osokoli za volanom, ali još uvijek je oprezan. Nekako nisu ljubitelji alkohola. Jednostavno im to nije fino. Mlađi je znao ljeti podijeliti pivo s tatom, ali nekako ih baš ne zanima, a meni ne pada na pamet da ih potičem. Dobro je ovako. Hoće li tako i ostati - nemam pojma.

----------


## larmama

Ja mislim da bi nama dobro došlo da je izabrala studiranje  negdje drugdje jer je u fazi kad joj većinu vremena idemo na živce.

----------


## larmama

Što se tiče ovih običnih izlazaka u dometu tramvaja vraća se javnim prijevozom. Iako bi mi bez problema po nju došli. No to koristi ako je neka izvanredna situacija.
Kad ide negdje dalje, tipa neku vikendicu izvan grada, ovisno kako se dogovori s ekipom smo ili mi ili neki roditelj vozač.
No s obzirom da su ju ove dvije korona godine zatekle u zadnja dva razreda srednje izlasci nisu ono sto su trebali biti i neki njih su nestali. Nema recimo koncerata, klubova ... Smanjio se obim sadržaja

----------


## NanoiBeba

Kako bih zaključila temu bonova i Zg studenata uključila sam u istraživanje djelatnike SCa. Koju su rekli da je ta mjera donesena s ratom. Znači 1991. ili kasnije. 
Znaci sve vas koje se sjećate da ste subvencionirane bonove imale 80tih ne znam kako bih razuvjerila, al osobno mi je drago da nisam tak senilna.
Studirala sam na faksu  gdje su predavanja i vježbe bile obavezne, kaj znači da sam svaki dan bila na faksu. Bez hrane iz kantine

----------


## larmama

Nano, hoćeš reći da nam nisu vjerovale na riječ ?  Mogli smo jesti jedino ako bi nam netko preprodao koji viška bon.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Pa skrolaj malo. 
Bilo je par upisa da su se bonovi koristili 80tih. A i postova gdje mlađe forumašice ne vjeruju starijim, odnosno onima koje su studirale prije njih.

No nije tema. Drago mi je da su sad zagrebački studenti manje diskriminirani.

----------


## larmama

mlađarija , misli da je najpametnija  :Grin:

----------


## NanoiBeba

He he, da.
 I sit gladnom ne vjeruje.

----------


## magriz

> Kako bih zaključila temu bonova i Zg studenata uključila sam u istraživanje djelatnike SCa. Koju su rekli da je ta mjera donesena s ratom. Znači 1991. ili kasnije. 
> Znaci sve vas koje se sjećate da ste subvencionirane bonove imale 80tih ne znam kako bih razuvjerila, al osobno mi je drago da nisam tak senilna.
> Studirala sam na faksu  gdje su predavanja i vježbe bile obavezne, kaj znači da sam svaki dan bila na faksu. Bez hrane iz kantine


istina, ja sam došla na faks 91. studenti iz zg su kupovali bonove od nas, dotepenaca

----------


## jelena.O

Ja  nisam kupovala bonove od ljudi ,nego  od sc 
Sad velika je razlika 80 i 89 kraj godine kad sam ja došla na faks. Baš zanimljivo da o prošlosti nevažnoj toliko  razglaba a treba misliti o budućnosti.  Ma dajte

----------


## babyboys

Budućnost je, jelena, briljantna i dogodit će se razglabali mi ili ne. A o prošlosti je baš zgodno razglabat i sagledat stvari iz nove perspektive

----------


## NanoiBeba

Jelena, nisi kupovala bonove od SCa 89te. Al tebi je jednostavno nemoguće nekaj reć. Do sada smo svi osim tebe i jos osobe ili dvije, rekli da nismo mogli. Isto kažu i ljudi iz SCa , i da je to došlo kao pomoć studentima zbog rata. Koliko se sjećam '89. rata nije bilo. 

A cijela priča bonovi, studiranje, smještaj kod roditelja ili daleko od njih je krenula kao usporedba s našom djecom koja su sada studenti ili su blizu tome. 
O tome što znači osamostalit se od roditelja

----------


## emily

cjepidlačenje i tjeranje maka na konac jel '89 ili '91 stvarno nema smisla niti veze
dajte se držite teme, pliz

----------


## NanoiBeba

Očito nitko nema niš za reći na temu - djeca se slabo osamostaljuju u forumskoj populaciji. Iako mislim da to nije istina, samo neke forumašice sa takvim iskustvima nisu više aktivne.
A i mi stare smo obavile naš studentski staž u drugoj državi i drugim uvjetima.

 Ne znam kako će biti ove godine, ali ja u svojoj okolini imam djece koja odlaze od kuće - na osnovni studij ili na master. Ili sam okružena takvim, al današnja djeca su hrabra a i imaju puno više mogućnosti nego smo ih imali mi.

Svi do jednog roditelja djece koja su otišla studirati negdje drugdje smo rekli da bi napravili isto da smo mogli, a da ne velim da smo rekli da bi isti tren ponovno otišli studirati. Jednostavno, to je jedan drugi svijet.

----------


## Lili75

Da mogu odmah bih ponovno studirala  :Smile:  i uživala u svim blagodatima studentskog života.

----------


## Peterlin

> Da mogu odmah bih ponovno studirala  i uživala u svim blagodatima studentskog života.


Bome, ja se ne bih rado vratila u studenstke dane. Vratila bih se u prve godine staža...

----------


## Lili75

> Bome, ja se ne bih rado vratila u studenstke dane. Vratila bih se u prve godine staža...


Vidiš *Peterlin* ja ne bi nikad u prve godine staža, toliko iskorištavanje mladih ljudi u privatnom sektoru, "gaženje", plaća jadni minimalac za jedva platiti podstanarstvo, nesposobni nadređeni koji pojma nemaju o poslu...uf...

Al zato u studentsko doba, učenje, zabava i druženje, studentski život u domu, ODMAH i SAD  :Grin:

----------


## NanoiBeba

I meni je studentsko doba najbolje životno doba, usprkos tome kaj sam živjela s roditeljima i nisam imala bonove  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> I meni je studentsko doba najbolje životno doba, usprkos tome kaj sam živjela s roditeljima i nisam imala bonove


 :lool:  dobraaa

----------


## Jadranka

I ja glasam za studentsko doba ko najbolje  :Smile:  makar se u nikoje doba ne bih vracala. Dobro je i ovo sad  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Vidiš *Peterlin* ja ne bi nikad u prve godine staža, toliko iskorištavanje mladih ljudi u privatnom sektoru, "gaženje", plaća jadni minimalac za jedva platiti podstanarstvo, nesposobni nadređeni koji pojma nemaju o poslu...uf...
> 
> Al zato u studentsko doba, učenje, zabava i druženje, studentski život u domu, ODMAH i SAD


Ja nisam bila u domu. To je bitna razlika. 

A kad sam počela raditi, bilo mi je ljepše nego sad. Moglo se napredovati u struci, učiti strane jezike, ići na kojekakve tečajeve i stručna usavršavanja, sve o trošku firme i unutar radnog vremena (druga polovica osamdesetih). Jedino mi je žao što nisam uz rad uspjela završiti i drugi faks (novinarstvo) ali to je bila kalkulirana žrtva. Nema veze....

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ja sam mislila da će mi biti najljepše kad završim faks. Imala sam 1000 planova. I završila sam faks u doba rata. Prva plaća mi je bila u vrijednosti 115 njemačkih maraka. Svi planovi su pali u vodu.

Oni koji su diplomirali par godina prije mene, a to bi mogla biti Peterlin, počeli su raditi u dioba Markovića. I vjerujem da im je bilo dobro, bar kaj se tiče plaće. Koliko trajalo da trajalo.

I evo nas opet u prošlosti.   No no, lupam se po prstima

----------


## summer

moj prvi posao je bio u parizu... 15 mjeseci sa super drustvom, odlicnom placom, prvi put slobodom (studirala doma)
uf, jos se i zaljubila u buduceg bivseg muza  :Grin: 

a na temu, moji su jos premladi za odlazak, stariji tek upisuje srednju
ali on mi zasad pari tip koji ce ostati doma studirati
ona vec ne
ali, kako bude, ja bih mozda voljela da mi ostanu doma, a onda odu negdje vani na odredjeno vrijeme, da i to isprobaju

sta ce biti, hoce li se promijeniti moje ili njihove zelje, ili sve ili nista, vidjet cemo

----------


## Kaae

Moji ce vise nego vjerojatno odseliti kad zavrse srednju. Tko zna kamo, ali o tome cemo vjerojatno tek za 8-10 godina. 

Inace se slazem da se sve nauci kad zatreba. Ne cini mi se da je potreban neki trening za konkretne stvari, vec samo usadjivanje odgovornosti opcenito, tako da su svjesni sto sve postoji oko njih, odnosno da su neke stvari u zivotu (samo) njihov problem. 

Moja ekipa s faksa uglavnom nije imala ni lijevi kotac od auta. Mozda, kroz sve godine, ih je bilo ukupno cetvero koji su nesto vozili. Uglavnom smo izbjegavali voznju jer nismo bili u stanju.  :neznam:

----------


## Lili75

Sjetila sam se ove teme jer mi je jedna prijateljica koja ima kcer studenticu rekla da ce je smjestit u privatni stud.dom u Zg za 800kn mjesecno jer joj je puno povoljnije od placanja stana. Kaze da se vec nekoliko takvih domova  u Zg otvorilo.
Moze se birat i jednokrevetna soba. 

Svaka cast onome tko se toga dosjetio jer zaista postoji potreba na trzistu.

----------


## NanoiBeba

A koliko uopće košta studentski dom? Ne privatni

----------


## Vrijeska

ovisi o domu - novi/stari, u kojem je gradu itd.

mislim da je Sava 700-800kn, dok je Šara jeftinija

U ST - novi dom je 700 kn, u starom je bilo 400kn
u Zadru u starom (trokrevetna soba) 400kn, ne znam cijenu novog

U ZG privatni na Ravnicama je bio oko 1200-1400 (nisam sigurna, ali to je od prije nekoliko godina)

Da su susjedi htjeli prodati nama susjednu kuću kad smo mi pitali (naslijedili, nisu nikad živjeli u njoj i žive još k tme u inozem), imala sam ideju urediti sobe za studentski najam - mini dom. To mi se činila bolja opcija od dnevnog najma.
Ali ništa od toga (u kući se i dalje izmjenjuju podstanari).

----------


## jelena.O

Kolegica od velikog u st u trokreventnoj sobi novog doma plača oko 400 kn

----------


## Lili75

I u Zg privatnim student. domovima cijena varira jel u novom ili starom dijelu,  jednokrevetna ili dvokrevetna, ima nijansi, pa svatko bira sto mu odgovara.

Ova moja je birala u tom domu jednokrevetnu u novom obnovljenom dijelu i da joj lokacija odgovara blizini kcerkinog faxa. Znaci sve najskuplje. 800kn

----------


## jelena.O

I kaj dobi za to? Jednokrevetnu sobu i ......?

----------


## Lili75

Dobije:
naziv ove teme  :Grin:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Meni to izgleda jako povoljno

----------


## Lili75

Pa je, ona je kcerki placala 1.500kn stan, a imala je cimericu, cimerica isto toliko. Ovako joj je puno isplativije,a jos je i maloj blize fax. Hrani se u kantini, sve joj je pod nosom.

A i Zg studenti mogu dobit/platit te student.domove, a da nije skupo ko Sv.Petra kajgana. Recimo neki studenti koji fakat doma nemaju uvjete za ucenje, puno djece, skucen zivotni prostor, opcija vrijedna promisljanja ili ovi "nadobudni" koji se zele osamostalit kao Vrijeskina kcerka. Eto rjesenja  :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

> Pa je, ona je kcerki placala 1.500kn stan, a imala je cimericu, cimerica isto toliko. Ovako joj je puno isplativije,a jos je i maloj blize fax. Hrani se u kantini, sve joj je pod nosom.
> 
> A i Zg studenti mogu dobit/platit te student.domove, a da nije skupo ko Sv.Petra kajgana. Recimo neki studenti koji fakat doma nemaju uvjete za ucenje, puno djece, skucen zivotni prostor, opcija vrijedna promisljanja ili ovi "nadobudni" koji se zele osamostalit kao Vrijeskina kcerka. Eto rjesenja


Jedino Zg studenti teško da mogu bez kuhinje, jer im kantina pokriva samo jedan obrok.

----------


## jelena.O

I to u tjednu ,dok su predavanja samo

----------


## Lili75

Ma imaju kuhinju sigurno u student.domu samo je vjerojatno dijele a mozda i ne. Cijena sigurno ovisi i o tome.

Pa  i drugi studenti koji nisu Zagrepcani bas ne doruckuju i veceravaju svaki dan u kantini, imaju hladnjake u sobama i minijaturne kuhinjice. Rucak da.

----------


## Lili75

A gle kuhati u iznajmljenom stanu ili u sobi student.doma nije neka razlika. Ali je velika financijska razlika jer dom je barem 50% povoljniji. Za tu razliku nekad se moze priustiti i pizza, neki rizoto, tjestenina..pojeat nesto vani.Kad se puno uci i nema se vremena za nakuhavanje.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Aha, znači diskriminacija Zg studenata i dalje postoji? Iako smo već na drugoj temi drvili o tome. Ok, sad imaju bar nekaj za pojest, dok mi nismo imali ni to.

Za 800 kn bih ja i sebi uzela sobu, onak kad mi malo treba odmora od svega, odem tamo.

----------


## Lili75

Nano, znas da smo zakljucili da Zg studenti mogu jesti u menzi zadnjih 20ak godina  :Wink:  ne sjecam se te sporne godine koju ste utvrdile jelena.O i ti  :Smile: 

A da su pametni u tim privat.domovima, mogli bi ponudit i klopu. Moguce i da nude.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Godina je ona početak rata.

Ali diskriminacija i dalje postoji. Zašto Zg studenti ne mogu jesti vikendom, a i ostale obroke?

----------


## Lili75

> Godina je ona početak rata.
> 
> Ali diskriminacija i dalje postoji. Zašto Zg studenti ne mogu jesti vikendom, a i ostale obroke?


Pa pretpostavljam da se zbog ograničenih ljud.resursa mora napraviti neka prioritizacija, tom logikom daju prednost valjda studentima koji žive daleko od roditelja bez skuhanih obroka doma, što nije slučaj ZG studenata. Meni je to čak i logično iako će i moja djeca biti Zg studenti.

Ovo za vikende mi je čudno, moram priznat, bila sma uvjerena da mogu ručati i vikendom. Baš ću se raspitati.

----------


## Lili75

U naše doba su se uredno mijenjale ili posudjivale ixsice npr dečkima sportašima često nije bio dovoljan standardni ručak pa bi posudjivali od nas cura ili nekoga tko ima viška na ixsici. Isto tako Zg studenti.
Kemijali smo a sigurna sam da i danas studenti kemijaju  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Prema tome, zagrebački student 18+  se ne može osamostaliti na način da uštedi na studenstkoj prehrani.

Tu se savjetovalo kako je dobro da se i Zg studenti odvoje od roditelja tako da si unajme nekretninu. Ali evo, prvi korak - subvencioniranu prehranu ne može ostvariti.

To kako se tko snalazi nije tema, ali koji je razlog raditi diskriminaciju. Jedne trebaju financirati roditelji , drugima pomaže država, ili tko već financira prehranu.

----------


## spajalica

Bila sam ZGB student, imala sam prebivaliste u ZGB, i mogla.sam jesti dok god sam imala bonova a kasnije subvencine na Xici. Mogao je biti dorucak, rucak, vecera, slasticqrnica na Savi.
Danas ne znam koja su ogranicenja.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Išla sma gledati pravilniik, studenti iz Zgba imaju pravo na dva menija dnevno, ali ne i vikendom i praznicima. Ostali imaju 3 i to sve dane. Ak sam dobro polovila to kaj piše u pravilniku.

----------


## vertex

Pa valjda isto vrijedi i za studente u drugim gradovima koji studiraju u mjestu stanovanja. I valjda zagrebačk studenti, kad odu studirati u drugi grad, imaju ista prava kao i drugi studenti van mjesta stanovanja.

----------


## Lili75

> Pa valjda isto vrijedi i za studente u drugim gradovima koji studiraju u mjestu stanovanja. I valjda zagrebačk studenti, kad odu studirati u drugi grad, imaju ista prava kao i drugi studenti van mjesta stanovanja.


Upravo tako. Kad ideš studirat van svog prebivališta, imaš veća prava po pitanju sufinanciranja. To vrijedi za sve studente.

----------


## tangerina

Pa svrha prehrane na iksicu nije da se omogući osamostaljivanje nego studiranje

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Pa valjda isto vrijedi i za studente u drugim gradovima koji studiraju u mjestu stanovanja. I valjda zagrebačk studenti, kad odu studirati u drugi grad, imaju ista prava kao i drugi studenti van mjesta stanovanja.


Naravno. Al zakaj se domicilnu studenti diskriminiraju? TZato jer se pretpostavlja da žive kod roditelja?  Tema je osamostavljivanje djece 18+ pa lamentiram tu.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Pa svrha prehrane na iksicu nije da se omogući osamostaljivanje nego studiranje


Sad vidim. Ok studiranje. Znači zagrebački studenti vikendom ne trebaju jesti ili kaj? Pretpostavka je da ih hrane roditelji.

Ok, ne zagrebački, nego domicilni u gradu u kojem studiraju

----------


## vertex

Točno, pretpostavka je da ih hrane roditelji. Ako netko ima novaca za iznajmit dodatni i smještaj u istom  gradu radi vježbanja samostalnosti, valjda se snađe i za obrok. Ne mislim da je obaveza države da financira sve naše izbore.
edot: da skratim, uopće ne mislim da je to diskriminacija, po meni je to prilčno razumno i primjereno.

----------


## vertex

Dobro sam "edotirala" zadnji post...

----------


## spajalica

Nano, ja kao "dijete" koje je zivjelo u stanu bez roditelja, mogu reci da mi je bilo dovoljno. Mada je moguce da su mi prijatelji koji put uletili. Ne znam od kad je pravilnik, ali sigurna sam da sam jela i vikendom. Upisala sam fax '92

----------


## spajalica

I da roditelji mi nisu zivjeli u ZGB da sam mogla kod njih skoknuti na rucak kad sam bila bez love.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> I da roditelji mi nisu zivjeli u ZGB da sam mogla kod njih skoknuti na rucak kad sam bila bez love.


O tome pišem. Zašto svi studenti, time što su studenti, nemaju pravo na istu prehranu. Drugo je smještaj

----------


## Argente

> O tome pišem. Zašto svi studenti, time što su studenti, nemaju pravo na istu prehranu. Drugo je smještaj


Zato jer velika većina studenata studira u drugom gradu jer u svom nema tog faksa.
Kao i bolničke usluge; HZZO pokriva liječenje u inozemstvu samo ako se isto takvo liječenje ne može provesti u domovini.
Ne kužim zašto misliš da je jedno prehrana, a drugo smještaj.

----------


## tangerina

Nano, mislim da ti to gledaš sve iz suprotne perspektive od koje je krenulo
ti gledaš: prehrana u menzi trebala bi biti omogućena svim studentima jer oni studiraju dakle ne mogu radit i osiguravat si sami hranu
možda u nekim zemljama to tako i je, ne znam, možda i mi dođemo do toga
isto kao dječji doplatak za svu djecu

kod nas je išlo od toga da imaš studente iz drugog grada kojima treba smještaj i hrana jer je nemaju, otišli su iz svog doma. pa evo njima dom i menza. 
i onda dođe rat, i stanje je takvo kakvo je, i onda uvode i zagrebačkim studentima malo menze da dodatno pokriju prehranu od doma, i to ostaje.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Nano, mislim da ti to gledaš sve iz suprotne perspektive od koje je krenulo
> ti gledaš: prehrana u menzi trebala bi biti omogućena svim studentima jer oni studiraju dakle ne mogu radit i osiguravat si sami hranu
> možda u nekim zemljama to tako i je, ne znam, možda i mi dođemo do toga
> isto kao dječji doplatak za svu djecu
> .


Tak je.  Znači nemaju prihode. I jednima pomaže država, drugima ne, odnosno manje, jer se pretpostavlja da žive kod roditelja koji ih hrane. Ma i ove druge pomažu roditelji, zato ne kužim zašto se rade takve razlike. Student je student.

----------


## Barbi

> Naravno. Al zakaj se domicilnu studenti diskriminiraju? TZato jer se pretpostavlja da žive kod roditelja?  Tema je osamostavljivanje djece 18+ pa lamentiram tu.


Meni je to u redu. Domicilni studenti se mogu osamostaljivati ali ne na teret proračuna.

Budimo realni, da nema studentskih domova i subvencionirane prehrane mnoga djeca ne bi imala šanse za studij. Stvarno nije primjereno da stavljamo u isti koš našu metropolašku djecu koja bi se malo osamostaljivala od roditelja (ili roditelji od njih  :lool: )

----------


## Lili75

:lool:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Uopće ne bih na taj način generalizirala. Jer ne gledaju imovinski status. Kako ima siromašnih domicilnih studenata tako ima i bogatih "došljaka".
Znači, to se nije gledalo. Odnosno napravljeno he po "mjestu odrastanja" a ne po imovinskom stanju.

----------


## čokolada

To je slično kao kad zaposlenik nema pravo na plaćeni prijevoz ako živi do 2 km od posla. 
Zašto se i onaj koji stanuje unutar 2 km ne bi mogao voziti na teret poslodavca? Zato što može i pješke.

----------


## čokolada

Mislim konkretno na ZET-ov pokaz. Ne znam kako je s naknadom za benzin.

----------


## tangerina

> To je slično kao kad zaposlenik nema pravo na plaćeni prijevoz ako živi do 2 km od posla. 
> Zašto se i onaj koji stanuje unutar 2 km ne bi mogao voziti na teret poslodavca? Zato što može i pješke.


Konkretno na mom poslu možeš dobit putni trošak samo ako živiš u drugom gradu, iako je grad u kojem je tvrtka vrlo dugačak, i možeš živjet u istom gradu a istovremeno dalje nego ako živiš u susjednom

----------


## sirius

> Mislim konkretno na ZET-ov pokaz. Ne znam kako je s naknadom za benzin.


Isto.
Ne dobijes naknadu za prijevoz ako si manje od 2 km od posla .

----------


## Kaae

Pa tako je kod nas, na primjer, s prijevozom do javnih skola. Ako djeca od kindergartena do 5. razreda zive unutar jedne milje od skole (1.6 km), nemaju pravo na besplatan prijevoz autobusom. Mogu hodati, biciklirati, voziti se u automobilu ili platiti prijevoz busom. Djeca od 6. razreda do kraja srednje skole moraju zivjetu unutar dvije milje od skole (3.2 km) da bi ostvarila pravo na besplatan prijevoz. Ovo drugo je prakticki suludo u okvirima nase lokalne klime, ali hebi ga.

Mojoj djeci je middle school (6 - 8 razred) udaljen 2.1 milju od kuce prema Googleu... tko zna kako ce biti s autobusima.  :lool:

----------


## Lili75

Pa da, ima vise tih usluga na koje imas pravo ovisno o mjestu stanovanja, a ne o imovinskom statusu.

----------


## Barbi

Jednostavno nema para za sve, negdje se mora podvuči crta. A u Zg i okolici živi četvrtina države pa je razlika značajna.

----------


## jelena.O

Kod nas niži razredi više od 2.5 km,viši više od 4 km,srednja i faks nema povlastica 
Osim
Ako se ne putuje iz jednog grada u drugi

----------


## Lili75

Sad padam s Marsa  :Grin: 

Cekaj srednjoskolcima nije sufinanciran prijevoz uopce??

----------


## sirius

> Sad padam s Marsa 
> 
> Cekaj srednjoskolcima nije sufinanciran prijevoz uopce??


Vec godinama nema.
Osim vjerojatno onima koji primaju neke vrste pomoci.

----------


## jelena.O

Jedino onima koji idu kod nas recimo u/ iz Zaprešića, Gorice,Samobora i slične kombinacije

----------


## Lili75

Ja sam nekako pretpostavila da se dio sufinancira jer postoji sufinanciranje za vrtice i za prijevoz za OS. Znaci od 1.srednje niente, nema para za sve poplacat.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja sam nekako pretpostavila da se dio sufinancira jer postoji sufinanciranje za vrtice i za prijevoz za OS. Znaci od 1.srednje niente, nema para za sve poplacat.


Sufinanciranje za vrtiće i prijevoz za osnovne škole, kao i za asistente u nastavi ne ide iz državne vreće, nego iz lokalne samouprave. U tome je razlika. Preostali dio edukacijskog sustava je na državnim jaslama, pa ima puuuuno manje para koje uspiju doći do korisnika.

----------


## Tanči

Prijevoz do i od škole može biti reguliran i od državne i od lokalne samouprave.
Ovisno što je povoljnije, to si djeca odaberu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Školski prevoz  osnovaca je nešto drugo

----------


## čokolada

Srednjoškolski i studentski pokaz je 100kn/mj.
Ako hoćeš ZET+HŽ , onda je 200. 
Osnovnoškolski je 90kn, a s HŽ-om isto 200.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Sjećam se izjava bivšeg gradonačelnika koji je cijene javnog prijevoza uspoređivao s Bečom. Uglavnom, tamo školarci za vrijeme praznika ne plaćaju javni prijevoz.

Svojim uvijek kupujem godišnji pokaz i onda nakon potresa, kad mjesecima tramvaj nije vozio kroz centar (to je ruta mojih) dobili smo produžetak važenja pokaza za mjesec dana.

Znam da je u moje doba cijena pokaza bila "smiješna" - no meni 100 kn sada nije smiješno

----------


## čokolada

Da, godišnji nije isplativ. Zimski i proljetni praznici, on line,  bolesti, izolacije, dijete je sad kroz lipanj (prije završetka nastave) na praksi za koju ne treba prijevoz...

----------


## NanoiBeba

Mojima je godišnji bio isplativ do potresa.

----------


## Lili75

> ]Srednjoškolski i studentski pokaz je 100kn/mj.[/B]
> Ako hoćeš ZET+HŽ , onda je 200. 
> Osnovnoškolski je 90kn, a s HŽ-om isto 200.


Pa čekaj onda ipak postoji povlaštena cijena za srednjoškolce i studente? Šta nije j*elena.O* rekla da ne postoje, pa sam zaključila da srednjoškolci u Zg plaćaju mjesečni pokaz 360kn kao odrasli zaposleni.
I bilo mi je čudno.

----------


## Lili75

> Kod nas niži razredi više od 2.5 km,viši više od 4 km,srednja i faks nema povlastica 
> Osim
> Ako se ne putuje iz jednog grada u drugi


Ovaj post me zbunio.

a sad vidim na stranicama ZET-a:

*MJESEČNI PRETPLATNI KUPONI*
*Vrsta kupona (profil korisnika)*

* 
ZET*
* 
ZET + HŽ*

opći kupon
360,00 kn
400,00 kn

osnovnoškolski
90,00 kn
200,00 kn

srednjoškolski
100,00 kn
200,00 kn

studentski
100,00 kn
200,00 kn

socijalni
100,00 kn
200,00 kn

umirovljenički
100,00 kn
200,00 kn

----------


## NanoiBeba

Lili, ti stvarno kao da si pala s Marsa ponekad. Nikad i nigdje djeca ne plaćaju prijevoz kao zaposlena populacija.

Ni u Zagrebu ni na Zanzibaru (ak tam ima prijevoza)

----------


## jelena.O

a zakaj bi Lili trebala to znati, deca joj pljuju po njihovoj školi

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ček, ona nije bila dijete, školarac, student? I nije se vozila javnim prijevozom.

Pa svugdje, ama baš svugdje posti+oje karte za javni prijevouz, pa kaj ja znam ulaznice za muzeje po kategorijama. Djeca, mladi, studenti, odrasli, umirovljenici nastavi niz.

Pa ne živimo od jučer. Kako smo mi nekad bili djeca, đaci i studenti, tako su to sada naša djeca.

I djeca , đaci, umirovljenici su uvijek "povlaštena" skupina s nižim cijenama jer ili nemaju prihode ili su im mali.

----------


## Lili75

Ne nisam koristila prijevoz kao skolarac (zivjela u gradovima gdje nije ni postojao, islo se sve pješke), ni kao student (bajk mi je bio prijevozno sredstvo, faks pod nosom ili eventualno pojedinačna ZET karta, u nekom trenu sam dobila mjes.pokaz za izbjeglice i prognanike, ali nisam ga baš koristila). Naravno da uvijek postoje kategorije ali baš svugdje, pa me baš zato zbunio post od *jelene.O i sirius*. 

Jeste vi nešto drugo cure mislile kad ste rekle da nema povlastica? Na što ste točno mislile pod time? Jel zbunjujuća bila riječ "sufinanciranje"?
Ja sam samo pitala jel imaju srednjoškolci u Zg povoljniju kartu za javni prijevoz nakon *jeleninog* posta (da nemaju povlastice).

Hvala na pojašnjenju  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Kod nas niži razredi više od 2.5 km,viši više od 4 km,*srednja i faks nema povlastica* 
> Osim
> Ako se ne putuje iz jednog grada u drugi


ponavljam post koji me zbunio  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

lili, mislim da djeca u zagrebačkoj županiji imaju sufinancirani prijevoz. Detalje stvarno ne znam, al znam da se pisalo da ni te granice baš nisu logične

Ak idu u školu/faks u Zagreb. Al to je nešto drugo. 

Ovo gore su redovne cijene javnog prijevoza po kategorijama. Školarci i umirovljenici imaju nižu cijenu. Djeca do škole su besplatna. Neko vrijeme su i umirovljenici imali besplatan prijevoz.

----------


## jelena.O

Da ti koje sam navela iz osnovne dobe badava prevoz bar je tak u ZG,ali od najbliže škole kojoj pripadaju

Postoje i školski autobusni prevoz recimo na području gajnica,

Srednja ima povlaštenu ako je iz grada u grad,faks ništa

----------


## Lili75

Hvala na pojašnjenju cure  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Gradski prijevoz za srednjoškolce je jedno, no prigradski je drugo. A međugradski da i ne spominjem  :Smile: 
Već smo imali tu temu. Zagreb je nešto drugo, mi u ostalim dijelovima HR, imamo jako skup prijevoz za srednjoškolce. Međugradska pokazna je bila oko 680 kn, međugradski prijevoz, 15 km udaljenost. Srećom pa se dobiju subvencije, kako gdje i kako kad.

----------


## Lili75

> Gradski prijevoz za srednjoškolce je jedno, no prigradski je drugo. A međugradski da i ne spominjem 
> Već smo imali tu temu. Zagreb je nešto drugo, mi u ostalim dijelovima HR, imamo jako skup prijevoz za srednjoškolce. *Međugradska pokazna je bila oko 680 kn, međugradski prijevoz, 15 km udaljenost.* Srećom pa se dobiju subvencije, kako gdje i kako kad.


Stravaaa  :Shock:

----------


## casa

Evo lili materijala da se još čudi... Kod nas srednjoškolcima općina u potpunosti sufinancira dvije vožnje do srednje u susjednom gradu, ali... U toj srednjoj radi nepostojeće dvorane u zgradi škole, i radi ahah, svi imaju tjelesni u suprotnoj smjeni za koji ako ti grah dobro padne busa ima, ali nema sufinanciranja. Ilitiga, ako će dijete prisustvovat redovnoj nastavi, platiš četiri karte tjedno. Ako ti je pao grah da je tjelesni kad busa nema, ili čeka ili voze roditelji. I naravno, djevojke i momci imaju odvojeno tjelesni, tako da ti je sužen krug suvozača. Tako da su meni ove pokazne od 600kn ako busa ima uvijek kad treba s manje od sat vremena čekanja suuuper opcija. Odmah bih potpisala.

----------


## Lili75

Ja cu samo zakljuciti da mi u Zg bolje da šutimo jer je ostatak Hrvatske u mnogim podrucjima puno uskraceniji.

Mislim nije da to nije opcepoznata cinjenica, ali kad covjek ovako cuje konkretne slucajeve, iznova ostane paf.

Ni ja, ni moja obitelj nismo korisnici gradskog javnog prijevoza (dosad  jel), ali da zelimo ili da nam treba ipak bi imali puno vecu paletu usluga kao i svi ostali stanovnici Zagreba.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Zagreb je urbana sredina s puno stanovnika, i normalno je da ima javni prijevoz. Uz to plaćamo i nemili prirez.

Po manjim mjestima s manje stanovnika je druga prifa.

Pa npr. bogata Švicarska ima pruge i vlakove  do i najmanjeg sela. Al vozni red je takav da npr za Zuric vlak imas dvakih 15 minuta a za neko malo mjesto, možda dva puta dnevno.

Pa to su logične sgvari vezane za gustoću naseljenosti

----------


## Lili75

Ne bih se složila u potpunosti.
Ima jako malih sredina, a i gradova izvrsno organiziranih u svakom pogledu, a susjedni mjesto/grad živa katastrofa. Dosta ovisi o gradskoj vlasti.

Primjer razlika Zadar-Šibenik (pogotovo prije 10ak godina nebo-zemlja), Postire-Pučišća (jedno do drugoga isto nebo-zemlja).

----------


## casa

Puno stvari ovisi o organizaciji lokalnih ljudi, ne samo vlasti. Ipak, ima nekih koje su teško rješive bez dosta više novca.

----------


## Lili75

Da vjerujem casa, al na sto mislis pod "organizacija lokalnih ljudi"

----------


## casa

Pa na raspored nastave u srednjoj, na dogovor s lokalnim taksi prijevoznikom koji realno barem šest mjeseci nije na ebidi, na udruživanju udruga iz područja kulture, turizma i sporta..  u maloj sredini jasnije vidiš kako zapinju stvari na ljudima od krvi i mesa koji tvore sistem. Jednostavno, kako svi sudjelujemo u tome kako nam je i kako se prečesto pada na ... Shvatile ste, nadam se, što želim reći. Čvrsto vjerujem kako gdje ima volje, ima i načina. Gdje nema, nađe se izgovor

----------


## Lili75

A to svakako, uvijek i svugdje.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Da malo podiglnem temu kako se ne bi pisalo samo na gimnazijama.

Ima li djece ove sezone koja kreću na studije nešto dalje od roditeljskog doma?

Iza nas je godina dana takvog života i moram napisati da  sam za sada jako zadovoljna kako je sve ispalo. A za dalje ćemo vidjeti

----------


## Lili75

Super Nano i bravoo za sineka, pogotovo sto se ne radi o maloj udaljenosti od dona, drugi grad, druga drzava. Neka samo tako i ostane!

----------


## NanoiBeba

I sad da se i pohvalim - ima jako jako dobar prosjek ocjena. Ponosna.

----------


## Lili75

> I sad da se i pohvalim - ima jako jako dobar prosjek ocjena. Ponosna.


Ma bravoooo!!! :Klap: 
Nasa pripametna dica. :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> I sad da se i pohvalim - ima jako jako dobar prosjek ocjena. Ponosna.


Svaka čast!

----------


## jelena.O

Super

----------


## NanoiBeba

Hvala cure, svi smo odahnuli.

Samo da se sada ne opusti

----------


## emily

Nano, ovo je divno za pročitati!  :Heart:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Hvala. Je je. I našao se u izboru studija.  Samo da prerano ne skočim.  I kuha, pere veš, rješava papirologiju. Čak mu je jedan prof ponudio posao prek ljeta ali je odbio. To nisam napisala - ipak je bila jako jako naporna godina i umor je  prisutan. Al izgleda zadovoljno.

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala. Je je. I našao se u izboru studija.  Samo da prerano ne skočim.  I kuha, pere veš, rješava papirologiju. Čak mu je jedan prof ponudio posao prek ljeta ali je odbio. To nisam napisala - ipak je bila jako jako naporna godina i umor je  prisutan. Al izgleda zadovoljno.


Bit će prilike za ljetni posao i kasnije... Sad nek malo uživa u zasluženom odmoru. 

Moji nisu imali baš predaha, odma' su se bacili na studentske poslove, ali nije to isto - oni doma imaju logistiku (mamu i tatu koji uskaču kad treba) pa im može biti  :Grin: 
Nadam se da će  za koju godinu otići barem na neku razmjenu ili edukaciju, da se odlijepe od nas. Za sada to rade samo s pol guzice, na par tjedana ljeti, što nikako nije za usporedbu...

----------


## jelena.O

Nastava mu je bila prava ili virtualna, Nano?

----------


## NanoiBeba

Online

----------

